# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  1st National Grow Out Competition

## Ajik Raffles

Dear All Forum Member,

Majalah KOIS dengan dukungan para sponsor dalam waktu dekat ini akan menyelenggarakan dua kegiatan berikut:

1. 1st National Grow Out Competition
2. Topkoi Farm Keeping Contest (akan dibuatkan thread sendiri bila sudah siap)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1st National Grow Out Competition*

Bekerja sama dengan Taniguchi Koi Farm, Stars Nishikigoi, Dodo Koi, dan beberapa sponsor lain seperti pakan & equipment kolam, majalah KOIS akan membuat event di atas dengan detil sebagai berikut:

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*
Ajang pemilihan satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stras Nishikigoi, Bandung (akan diposting kemudian) selama periode lima bulan (jangka waktu akan diumumkan kemudian) dengan perlakuan yang sama

*TUJUAN* 
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang optimal
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan belajar melalui diskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia  
-. Meningkatkan silaturahim antar anggota melalui kegiatan tatap muka pada saat penjurian

*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Sebanyak 50 ekor kohaku yang merupakan handpick langsung Yoichi Taniguchi akan dilibatkan dalam kegiatan ini dengan sepesifikasi berikut:

Varietas			: Kohaku
Umur			: Tosai ( 6-7 bulan)
Ukuran			: 18  20 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	:  Taniguchi koi Farm
Indukan (Oyagoi)	: 
- Kohaku Matsue, 93 cm, bloodline Sibugaki (Female)
- Kohaku Sakai, 60 cm, bloodline Yamato (Male) 
- Momotaro Kohaku, 60 cm (Male)

Pemenangnya akan ditentukan lewat penjurian langsung Taniguchi  san (tidak melalui foto) yang akan datang ke Indonesia  

*AGENDA*
Akan diumumkan kemudian

*PARTISIPAN*
Seluruh penggemar koi di Indonesia

*PENJELASAN KEGIATAN*
Detil kegiatan akan diumumkan kemudian, termasuk harga, tata cara pemilihan dan aturan main lainnya 

*JURI*
Yoichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*HADIAH*
Trophy dan tategoi langsung dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
Hadiah tambahan dari sponsor
Detil hadiah akan diumumkan kemudian

*Bagi para calon partisipan dipersilakan bertanya, mengajukan opini, atau memberikan masukan yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan selama masa sosialisasi kegiatan ini*

----------


## rvidella

mantap pak ajik
thanks a lot
semoga event ini bisa jadi pembelajaran banyak pihak ... dan laris huehehehehehehe

foto2 ikannya akan diposting soon

saya juga lagi cari scanner buat tampilin ulasan tentang Taniguchi Koi Farm dari Nichirin June 2008
juga untuk scan contoh ikan2 juaranya Taniguchi ...

2 tahun berturut turut, Taniguchi dapat Baby Champion di ZNA 2007 dan 2008
Best in Size di 50BU ZNA show kemaren ini

to be continued ... soon

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...
Klu bisa indukan nya di posting donk...

----------


## rvidella

> Do...
> Klu bisa indukan nya di posting donk...


ok pak wil
ini dia

Oyagoi: Matsue Kohaku 93cm named Sibugaki

----------


## Koi Lovers

om sistem daftarnya gimana?
first in first serve lagi atau gmn?

hope to see the details soon (about the price,thefish foto etc)

thank you so much

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kemungkinan terbesar First Come First Serve, mengingat kualitas ikannya merata, karena untuk kegiatan ini Taniguchi Koi Farm memberikan kesempatan kepada penyelenggara untuk memilih ikan dari ikan yang di handpicked mereka

Detail sedang dirumuskan dan kemungkinan akan diposting setelah ikan datang dalam 1 - 2 minggu ini dan selanjutnya diproses karantina. So tunggu kelanjutannya ya

----------


## Koi Lovers

ditunggu om...

btw,boleh ngga ya daftar duluan tapi kalo harganya diluar anggaran trus kita mengundurkan diri?
kalo boleh saya mau daftar nih   ::  

terimakasih

----------


## asfenv

ditunggu info selanjutnya secepatnya OM.....

----------


## Glenardo

> ditunggu om...
> 
> btw,boleh ngga ya daftar duluan tapi kalo harganya diluar anggaran trus kita mengundurkan diri?
> kalo boleh saya mau daftar nih   
> 
> terimakasih


Seia dan sekata deh

----------


## ceem

ikan nya kapan di posting nya om dodo????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  di tunggu secepatnya. ikan nya kapan masuk???

----------


## ceem

pengen ikutan. gimana caranya ya????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ikuuuut........

----------


## E. Nitto

Hanya 1 kata oom..''MANTAB'' pake 'B'

----------


## William Pantoni

Jadi.....?
Makdus nya apa nih....?
Ikutan artinya.....  ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Jadi.....?
> Makdus nya apa nih....?
> Ikutan artinya.....


Ikuuuuuuuuut..................!!!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Jadi.....?
> Makdus nya apa nih....?
> Ikutan artinya.....


Masih menjadi misteri oom...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

kita tunggu berita selanjutnya...

ferry

----------


## rvidella

> ikan nya kapan di posting nya om dodo????       di tunggu secepatnya. ikan nya kapan masuk???



soon om .... soon om ,....\

ikan juga masuk ..... soon soon soon

----------


## rvidella

[quote=ari-radja]


> Jadi.....?
> Makdus nya apa nih....?
> Ikutan artinya.....


Ikuuuuuuuuut..................!!![/quote:39yp11sf]

semoga tidak ada biawak   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> ikan nya kapan di posting nya om dodo????       di tunggu secepatnya. ikan nya kapan masuk???
> 
> 
> 
> soon om .... soon om ,....\
> 
> ikan juga masuk ..... soon soon soon


yg ada di cilangkap aja di GO.....  ::

----------


## ari-radja

[quote=rvidella]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":iyzadcvs
> 
> Jadi.....?
> Makdus nya apa nih....?
> Ikutan artinya..... 
> 
> 
> Ikuuuuuuuuut..................!!!


semoga tidak ada biawak   :: [/quote:iyzadcvs]

Amien.......

----------


## Koi Lovers

kalo harganya kisaran segitu daku ikut om(walaupun blom liat fotonya   ::   )...
mudah2an harganya bisa turun lagi hehehe.

apa perlu bikin daftar? seperti even2 yang lalu?

PENDAFTAR:
1.Koi Lovers (Ronny)
2. ... ... ...
3. ... ... ...
dst.............

terimakasih

----------


## rvidella

> kalo harganya kisaran segitu daku ikut om(walaupun blom liat fotonya    )...
> mudah2an harganya bisa turun lagi hehehe.
> 
> apa perlu bikin daftar? seperti even2 yang lalu?
> 
> PENDAFTAR:
> 1.Koi Lovers (Ronny)
> 2. ... ... ...
> 3. ... ... ...
> ...


a very good idea

calon prospect yah

emang udah ada yang bicarakan soal biaya yah?

----------


## ice

berapa nih Om panitia kisaran harganya....biar siap2 sisihin duitnya....maklum bener2 krisis nih....

----------


## rvidella

> berapa nih Om panitia kisaran harganya....biar siap2 sisihin duitnya....maklum bener2 krisis nih....


Harga per ekor = Rp 5jt 
Keeping selama 5 bulan
Ikan memiliki Sertifikat dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

Sekilas mengenai Taniguchi Koi Farm dari June 2008 Nichirin

----------


## rvidella

> mantap pak ajik
> thanks a lot
> semoga event ini bisa jadi pembelajaran banyak pihak ... dan laris huehehehehehehe
> 
> foto2 ikannya akan diposting soon
> 
> saya juga lagi cari scanner buat tampilin ulasan tentang Taniguchi Koi Farm dari Nichirin June 2008
> juga untuk scan contoh ikan2 juaranya Taniguchi ...
> 
> ...


ini janji saya untuk post Baby Champion dari Taniguchi



Penghargaan Best in Size

----------


## ronnie

> Originally Posted by ice
> 
> berapa nih Om panitia kisaran harganya....biar siap2 sisihin duitnya....maklum bener2 krisis nih....
> 
> 
> Harga per ekor = Rp 5jt


Pngiiiin ikuuutttt,,tp hrgnya...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ga bs turun lg Om???  ::   ::

----------


## Nachacha

Nyicil boleh ya... om dodo pan baek....    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## isman

> kalo harganya kisaran segitu daku ikut om(walaupun blom liat fotonya    )...
> mudah2an harganya bisa turun lagi hehehe.
> 
> apa perlu bikin daftar? seperti even2 yang lalu?
> 
> PENDAFTAR:
> 1.Koi Lovers (Ronny)
> 2. ... ... ...
> 3. ... ... ...
> ...


kalau sudah mulai pendaftarannya saya di ikutkan daftar ya

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ice
> 
> ...



buka rahasia dapur yah ...

ikan ini kita beli di harga 25,000 yen ... belum ongkos kirim dan pajak masuk di indonesia 
kemaren transfer dengan rate 1 yen = 129 rupiah
5 bulan keeping ...
trust us, kita gak ambil banyak ...

hope dapat support banyak dari para koi-ers ... lagi mimpi 50 ekor ini SOLD OUT
huehehehe deg-deg an juga invest di KOI huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Nyicil boleh ya... om dodo pan baek....



hai om cahyo .... kalo om yang satu ini enak
kapan ia mau lihat ikan yang di GO tinggal ambil motor ... apa sepeda? naik deh ke dago atas huehehehehe
sepeda sih lumayan yah om?

kayaknya sabtu kemaren liat om cahyo di starbucks km 19 cipularang ... bener gak sih?
di areal parkirannya sih .... cuman rada gak yakin jadi gak berani negor hehhehehehee

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> buka rahasia dapur yah ...
> 
> ikan ini kita beli di harga 25,000 yen ... belum ongkos kirim dan pajak masuk di indonesia 
> kemaren transfer dengan rate 1 yen = 129 rupiah
> 5 bulan keeping ...
> trust us, kita gak ambil banyak ...
> 
> hope dapat support banyak dari para koi-ers ... lagi mimpi 50 ekor ini SOLD OUT
> huehehehe deg-deg an juga invest di KOI huehehehehehehehehe


Majalah KOI'S dan DODO KOI mencoba menekan harga semaksimal mungkin, antara lain dengan:
-. Mempublikasikan Taniguchi Koi Farm dan kegiatan Taniguchi- san di Indonesia sehingga mereka mau menekan selling cost untuk dibarter dengan kegiatan publikasi
-. Mencari sponsor lain, seperti pakan, equipment kolam, dll yang mungkin bisa menekan biaya pemeliharaan selama 5 bulan masa GO

Hopefully bisa berjalan sesuai rencana. Kalau Stars Nishikigoi dan Dodo Koi dalam hati kecilnya tidak ingin 50 ekor sold out karena mereka yakin sekali setelah 5 bulan masa GO sebagian besar ikan - ikan ini akan memiliki nilai lebih dari 5 juta  ::   ::  

Taniguchi Koi Farm satu dari breeder - breeder yang sudah punya reputasi dalam berbagai kontes di Jepang, meski masih dalam kategori ikan - ikan kecil. Dan 50 ekor ikan yang dikirim untuk kegiatan GO ini adalah handpicked Taniguchi - san. Ikan bersertifikat ini perkembangannya akan terus dimonitor. Beliau sendiri yang akan melihat dan memilih langsung 5 bulan kemudian mana ikan yang terbaik. Dan tentunya tidak lupa membawa oleh - oleh berupa tategoi sebagai hadiah bagi pemenang event ini.

*MANTAB & MANTAFF*   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Beliau sendiri yang akan melihat dan memilih langsung 5 bulan kemudian mana ikan yang terbaik. Dan tentunya tidak lupa membawa oleh - oleh berupa tategoi sebagai hadiah bagi pemenang event ini.
> 
> *MANTAB & MANTAFF*


kemungkinan dia bilangnya bawa TATEGOI untuk sang GRAND CHAMPION .... dan akan bawa beberapa ekor ikan lainnya untuk mungkin kategori juara lain dan best tategoi dari 50 ekor ikan ini ...

=)

haik haik 

guk guk

----------


## Nachacha

> hai om cahyo .... kalo om yang satu ini enak
> kapan ia mau lihat ikan yang di GO tinggal ambil motor ... apa sepeda? naik deh ke dago atas huehehehehe
> sepeda sih lumayan yah om?
> 
> kayaknya sabtu kemaren liat om cahyo di starbucks km 19 cipularang ... bener gak sih?
> di areal parkirannya sih .... cuman rada gak yakin jadi gak berani negor hehhehehehee


Wah bener om dodo... saya emang disana sabtu kemaren... kok gak negur... abis jemput istri di cengkareng, anak2 pengen beli es krim jadi sekalian aku istirahat....
Justru GO sekarang di bandung aku pengen ikut nih... bisa tiap hari aku liat hehehehehehe.... abis deket sama sekolah anak... jadi bisa ada alesan jemput anak...padahal lihat ikan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Maaf...1000x maaf

Embel-embel... sejauh ini koi jepang yang dibawa untuk GO atau yang dari Malasya sekalipun masih jauh kualitasnya dari nama besar breeder itu sendiri. Nama besar breeder menggelegar seperti halilintar, koinya kalah sama koi breeder lokal, hand pickup katanya? Semua koi harus handpickup untuk menangkap koi..?

But will see. seberapa bagus taniguci ini, apa gelegar kosong belaka atau bagaimana...?

Cheers

----------


## rvidella

sharp .... tajam seperti silet ... alah ... kayak infotainment aja hehehehehe
ralat pak ... biasanya saya tidak pernah hand-pick untuk nangkep ikan
biasanya pake serokan kondom/handling sock ... Dodo Koi jual kok pak ... murah lagi
Keuntungan: ikannya tidak jatuh dan tidak gesek2 jadi sisik tidak lepas ... aman pak 
Tapi gak tahu kalo Taniguchi handpick apa pake serokan juga yah kayak saya ...

menanggapi statement tajam dari pak Gom ... untung aja beliau maafnya sudah 1000X

saya sebagai salah satu guarantor dari 50 ekor ikan ini pun menghadapi dilema yang sama
Harga Beli Ikan dan Harga Jual Ikan

kita mau coba promosi dan market Taniguchi Koi Farm yang memang spesialist ikan kecil (maklum lulusan oishi selama 10tahun)
kalo mau ambil yang harga lebih murah, yah kualitas tidak begitu baik untuk promosikan dia
kalo mau ambil harga lebih mahal dengan kualitas lebih baik (terbukti dia bisa dapat baby champion 2 tahun bertutut-turut) tapi apa bisa dipasarkan di khalayak Forum Koi-s tercinta?

akhirnya kita gambling ambil batch harga ini dan nego habis-habisan dengan pihak Taniguchi ... kita bilang gini "Dulu Nippon masuk Indonesia dan banyak ambil dari rakyat kita. Sekarang harus bayar ... ayo ini harga kita turunkan yang banyak yah ... seperti kita menurunkan bendera jepang (Tancho) ganti dengan Merah Putih (Kohaku)"

nah akhirnya kita dapat di harga 25,000 yen/ekor jika kita berani garansi ambil 50 ekor ...

*) apakah ikan ini sesuai dengan harga 5jt di saat teman-teman membelinya sekarang?
*) apakah ikan ini sesuai dengan harga 5jt di saat teman-teman menjemputnya pulang setelah 5 bulan?

Koi sometimes is about Present and Future Value ... can go up ... can go down ... can remain the same of the value

Nanti kalo tidak sesuai dengan harga beli teman-teman ... kita ceburin aja rame2 si taniguchinya ... biar masuk koran jepang ... Indonesia mengajak jepang perang lagi huehehehehehe. Selingin ama candaan gak apa apa yah




> Maaf...1000x maaf
> 
> Embel-embel... sejauh ini koi jepang yang dibawa untuk GO atau yang dari Malasya sekalipun masih jauh kualitasnya dari nama besar breeder itu sendiri. Nama besar breeder menggelegar seperti halilintar, koinya kalah sama koi breeder lokal, hand pickup katanya? Semua koi harus handpickup untuk menangkap koi..?
> 
> But will see. seberapa bagus taniguci ini, apa gelegar kosong belaka atau bagaimana...?
> 
> Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Maaf...1000x maaf
> 
> Embel-embel... sejauh ini koi jepang yang dibawa untuk GO atau yang dari Malasya sekalipun masih jauh kualitasnya dari nama besar breeder itu sendiri. Nama besar breeder menggelegar seperti halilintar, koinya kalah sama koi breeder lokal, hand pickup katanya? Semua koi harus handpickup untuk menangkap koi..?
> 
> But will see. seberapa bagus taniguci ini, apa gelegar kosong belaka atau bagaimana...?
> 
> Cheers


Ini komentar yang sinis sekali, tapi mungkin dibutuhkan untuk mengingatkan kepada calon partisipan agar berhati - hati karena tetap aja ada risiko dalam event seperti ini
Kalau untuk istilah 'Handpickup' rasanya bang Gom tahu apa makna sebenarnya, atau saya yang salah menggunakan istilah ya  ::

----------


## achmad

::  terlepas dari semua masalah diatas, kalo pendaftarannya sdh dibuka saya ikut daftar ya om dodo.

----------


## William Pantoni

Bang Gom...
Kita kan adu nasib...siapa tau waktu culling...matanya Om Taniguchi kelilipan....  ::  
Hrsnya tosai yg Yen 250,000 kelewatan dan terkirim ke Dodokoi...  ::   ::  
Namanya juga piara koi...tidak ada ilmu pasti nya...

----------


## budidjo

yang penting kalo mau upload foto beberapa hari di posting dulu spy ndak ketinggalan  ::   :: 
kalo SQ ya jangan kuatir... pasti laku, soalnya ndak semua penggemar kan suka yg jumbo aja. 
sdh bagus di waktu ukuran kecil juga ok ok aja...

----------


## rvidella

> yang penting kalo mau upload foto beberapa hari di posting dulu spy ndak ketinggalan  
> kalo SQ ya jangan kuatir... pasti laku, soalnya ndak semua penggemar kan suka yg jumbo aja. 
> sdh bagus di waktu ukuran kecil juga ok ok aja...



sip pak .... rasanya tidak ada yang show qality ... masih pada oranye ... mungkin bisa ditanya ke om top koi kenapa oranye yah? hehehehe rasanya karena baru 6 apa 7 bulan yah? hehehehehe
bentar tak tampilin gambarnya yah




> Bang Gom...
> Kita kan adu nasib...siapa tau waktu culling...matanya Om Taniguchi kelilipan....  
> Hrsnya tosai yg Yen 250,000 kelewatan dan terkirim ke Dodokoi...   
> Namanya juga piara koi...tidak ada ilmu pasti nya...


thanks pak will ..... sangat amat menghiburrrrrrrrrrrr huahahahahahahaha




> terlepas dari semua masalah diatas, kalo pendaftarannya sdh dibuka saya ikut daftar ya om dodo.


thanks pak for the support ... sudah dapet bottom drainnya?

----------


## rvidella



----------


## rvidella



----------


## mikaelsebastian

om dodo kalo digedein di kolam sendiri boleh nga....? 

kalo boleh, harganya bisa diatur lagi nga?   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo kalo digedein di kolam sendiri boleh nga....? 
> 
> kalo boleh, harganya bisa diatur lagi nga?



sorry om gak bisa
kemaren saya ke kolam pak ayi di bandung ... lagi mikir ... kayaknya 50 ekor aja kurang banyak 
takutna malu malu makannya ,.. ntar growth kurang eh panitia bisa dibilang pilih ikan gak becus lagi
ampun ... ada bang gom soalnya ....  ::  

masih berdoa supaya gak dikeroyok orang solo ... mudah2an kolam ini dijauhkan dari biawak .....   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, sudah muncul foto ikan - ikan yang siap dipinang. Mudah2an ikan - ikannya datang on schedule, gak lewat dr akhir bulan ini

----------


## Kete

> Maaf...1000x maaf
> 
> Embel-embel... sejauh ini koi jepang yang dibawa untuk GO atau yang dari Malasya sekalipun masih jauh kualitasnya dari nama besar breeder itu sendiri. Nama besar breeder menggelegar seperti halilintar, koinya kalah sama koi breeder lokal, hand pickup katanya? Semua koi harus handpickup untuk menangkap koi..?
> 
> But will see. seberapa bagus taniguci ini, apa gelegar kosong belaka atau bagaimana...?
> 
> Cheers


Wah ini pendapat yg sangat baik agar semua calon partisipan berhati - hati dengan resiko event spt ini salahsatunya mungkin Biawak  ::   ::  
Cuma rekan2 mohon maklum lah dengan budaya abang kita ini "Medan Bung   ::   ::  " ( Msh bagus pembukaannya pake 1000x maaf.........tercampur budaya Solo )
Kalo aslinya disini mah ....hajar dulu....baru maaf...itu juga kalo ingat.......( iyaa ngga bang  ::   ::  )

Percuma aja Gue tiap hari di Padang Bulan Kalo ngga hapal budaya sini......  ::   ::   :: 
Untuk Dodo Koi, majalah KOIs, Star Koi mudah2an sukses GO nya

----------


## rvidella

mudah-mudahan pak kete bisa menjadi translator buat kita-kita yang bukan orang medan huehehehehe
kalo gak ntar ada yang sakit hati ...

heuehehhehehehe

kalo di jakarta, tidak main hajar2an ... terlalu kasar buat kita
kita mainnnya jebur2an pak

 ::  





> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Maaf...1000x maaf
> 
> Embel-embel... sejauh ini koi jepang yang dibawa untuk GO atau yang dari Malasya sekalipun masih jauh kualitasnya dari nama besar breeder itu sendiri. Nama besar breeder menggelegar seperti halilintar, koinya kalah sama koi breeder lokal, hand pickup katanya? Semua koi harus handpickup untuk menangkap koi..?
> 
> But will see. seberapa bagus taniguci ini, apa gelegar kosong belaka atau bagaimana...?
> 
> Cheers
> ...

----------


## Kete

Nggak lah kita semua rekan KOIs cinta damai koq, percaya deh, kalo ngga sabar mana bs pelihara koi

----------


## rvidella

> Nggak lah kita semua rekan KOIs cinta damai koq, percaya deh, kalo ngga sabar mana bs pelihara koi



amin ,,,,, ya amin

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> Nggak lah kita semua rekan KOIs cinta damai koq, percaya deh, kalo ngga sabar mana bs pelihara koi
> 
> 
> 
> amin ,,,,, ya amin


  ::   ::   iya seh laen ladang laen belalang yang penting KOIs makin maju dan cinta damai   ::

----------


## ceem

kapan ikan nya datang??? kapan mulai bisa pilih pilih??  ::   ::  ikan lsg menuju star koi ???

----------


## indon3sia

nongkrong ah... sapa tahu dapat nomor antrian...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> nongkrong ah... sapa tahu dapat nomor antrian...


adu cepat, tapi nunggu gong ditabuh dulu....

----------


## budidjo

Ngumpulin uang lelaki dulu biar bisa ikut  ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Kapan gong-nya dipukul oom...?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kapan gong-nya dipukul oom...?


Perkiraan awal Maret. Baru enak omongnya kalau ikan dah nyampe
Ikan diperkirakan sampe sebelum ZNA dan pada show itu acara ini bisa dilaunching berikut dengan tata caranya yang sudah definitif. Sekarang ya flirting2 dulu dah ama ikannya  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Perkiraan awal Maret. Baru enak omongnya kalau ikan dah nyampe
> Ikan diperkirakan sampe sebelum ZNA dan pada show itu acara ini bisa dilaunching berikut dengan tata caranya yang sudah definitif. Sekarang ya flirting2 dulu dah ama ikannya


Thanks infonya oom...

----------


## ceem

om dodo, ikannya di kasih makanan dari mana? sakai ato momotaro ato ?????   ::   ::   ::  tq

----------


## budidjo

foto sdh di upload, gimana tanggapan bpk bpk, 5 jt/ekor sesuai ndak? Ini ikan hasil serokan or hand picked?  ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> amin ,,,,, ya amin


Sekarang tahap ke dua mikirin uangnya dr mana yah ?
mana yg dijemur blm kering lagi, maklum kan musim hujan.
Kalo hutang ntar dimakan Biawak lagi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Kalo hutang ntar dimakan Biawak lagi


wakakakakakakak  ::   ::   ::  
(sorry pak,lucu banget) huahahahahahahahahahaha............

tapi apa ini serius pak???  ::

----------


## monscine

iya lucu banget   ::   ::   ::  
dimana tuh biawaknya?? perlu di sate tuh biawak 
...dodo jgn lupa bawa bumbu2nya ya...teee...sateeee

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo, ikannya di kasih makanan dari mana? sakai ato momotaro ato ?????     tq


dikasih makan nya azayaka hi-growth dan color food
kata om torpey makanan ini salah satu yang terbaik
coba panggil om torpey ah .... om kemari donk

----------


## rvidella

> foto sdh di upload, gimana tanggapan bpk bpk, 5 jt/ekor sesuai ndak? Ini ikan hasil serokan or hand picked?



ayo ... sesuai gak? yang pasti ikan ini bukan hasil footpick ... yah pak will?

5 jt di ukuran 18-20cm ... sertifikat ... asli import dan tidak diragukan keabsahannya ... indukan yang jelas ...
atau? di 5 bulan lagi ... yang lain masih tetap sama ... dan ... ukuran masih sama tidak yah? huehehehehe

koi ... balik lagi ... present value or future value?
kondisi sekarang ... atau kondisi masa depan ....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ceem

kurangin donk   ::   ::   ::   biar bisa ikutan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Sorry Oom2 dan Suhu2, 
Gimana nih dengan final decision regarding GO ini? Jadi dilaksanakan atau tidak ya? Saya agak bingung soalnya belon ada keputusan final mengenai harga dan jangka waktu pastinya. Maafkan bila ada info yang terlewat oleh saya.
Thanks,
Teddy

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> om dodo, ikannya di kasih makanan dari mana? sakai ato momotaro ato ?????     tq
> 
> 
> dikasih makan nya azayaka hi-growth dan color food
> kata om torpey makanan ini salah satu yang terbaik
> coba panggil om torpey ah .... om kemari donk


Wew kok Om dodo manggil2 nubi ye   ::  
Konon katanya azayaka equals to saki but with more reasonable price, jadinya banyak dipake di jepun, dan katanya sih market share nya no 2. Ini hasil googling lho ya, bukan hasil test pribadi, soalnya buat test nunggu dapet sample dari Om Dodo   ::   ::   ::   :P 
Pelet jepun getu lhoo..... mantap surantaaap   ::  

Anyway busway GO Taniguchi nya bener2 bikin ngiler Om, semoga sakses!   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Boss Dodo, klo selama acara GO berlangsung, maksudnya ikan masih di kolam GO terjadi MUSIBAH, ikan tewas ato disambar biawak or komodo ada garansi diganti kaga sama ikan yang sekelas gito  ::   ::   ::  






> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> foto sdh di upload, gimana tanggapan bpk bpk, 5 jt/ekor sesuai ndak? Ini ikan hasil serokan or hand picked?  
> 
> 
> 
> ayo ... sesuai gak? yang pasti ikan ini bukan hasil footpick ... yah pak will?
> 
> 5 jt di ukuran 18-20cm ... sertifikat ... asli import dan tidak diragukan keabsahannya ... indukan yang jelas ...
> ...

----------


## ceem

om dodo, harganya dikurngin donkkkkkk. Biar tambah banyak lagi yang ikutan  ::   ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## Kete

> Boss Dodo, klo selama acara GO berlangsung, maksudnya ikan masih di kolam GO terjadi MUSIBAH, ikan tewas ato disambar biawak or komodo ada garansi diganti kaga sama ikan yang sekelas gito


Pak Hasan kalo Komodo mah kejauhan deh ( adanya di P.Komodo )
Tapi kalo disambar biawak berarti amblas.....blas....ramai - ramai deh kita amblas 1 kolam  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> Boss Dodo, klo selama acara GO berlangsung, maksudnya ikan masih di kolam GO terjadi MUSIBAH, ikan tewas ato disambar biawak or komodo ada garansi diganti kaga sama ikan yang sekelas gito    
> 
> 
> Pak Hasan kalo Komodo mah kejauhan deh ( adanya di P.Komodo )
> Tapi kalo disambar biawak berarti amblas.....blas....ramai - ramai deh kita amblas 1 kolam


huahahahahahahahaa

pak ... honestly pihak panitia tidak akan ganti semua resiko yang ada dan semua resiko akan ditanggung oleh peserta GO ...
terlalu besar resikonya bagi kita 

BUT, kita akan evaluasi semua kemungkinan ... dan tidak tertutup kemungkinan "we can do something to replace" 

It's not a promise, but it's a possibility pak ... dari saya

----------


## adepe

iya om...turunin dong  :: 

yg atarashi sumi aja bisa dapet lebih murah  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Kete, bener yah Komodo cuma di pulau Komodo tapi klo komodo lepas dari taman safari or kebon binatang gimana? engga mo kalah gw He...he....  ::   ::   ::  

Pak Boss Dodo, cuma masukan, untuk membuat acara lebih menarik, seharusnya event organizer  menjamin bila ikan mati sakit, missing  in action disamber biawak or komodo lepasan taman safari dalam waktu event berlangsung  ::   ::  , akan diganti dengan ikan sekelas atau dengan cara yang lain (uang kembali dst...)  ::   ::  ,   karena ikan masih dalam penanganan event organizer.   ::   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> ...

----------


## torpey

Mungkin kudu di-cover asuransi, all risk dan total lost   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mungkin kudu di-cover asuransi, all risk dan total lost


Apa mungkin setelah Chivas Expedition atau Ben Koi akan muncul Chivas Insurance atau Ben Finance?

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Mungkin kudu di-cover asuransi, all risk dan total lost  
> 
> 
> Apa mungkin setelah Chivas Expedition atau Ben Koi akan muncul Chivas Insurance atau Ben Finance?


wah mesti berkolaborasi dgn pihak asuransi dong...back to dodo deh..
Doooooo...sequis life gmn....?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ...


wuah sampe saat ini kayaknya sequis life belum cover ikan koi bang

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*1st NATIONAL GROW OUT EVENT*
RULE OF THE GAME


Kegiatan 1st National Grow Out Event adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan bersama koi  koi dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran yang relatif sama dalam kolam yang sama dengan pakan dan perlakuan yang sama selama jangka waktu 5 bulan. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
50 ekor koi disediakan penyelenggara untuk kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Kohaku
Umur			: Tosai ( 6-7 bulan)
Ukuran			: 18  20 cm
Penangkar (Breeder):  Taniguchi koi Farm

*
TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2009 sampai dengan batas waktu yang akan diumumkan kemudian
2. Koi partisipan akan dibesarkan di kolam semen milik Stars Nishikigoi dengan volume sekitar 110 ton
3. Stars Nishikigoi akan berusaha sebaik  baiknya menyukseskan kegiatan ini dengan perawatan yang maksimum dan pengawasan yang intensif. Penyelenggara tidak menjamin apabila selama kegiatan terdapat ikan yang sakit, cacat atau mati
4. Tidak ada jaminan koi betina
5. Selama kegiatan koi diberikan pakan impor merek Azayaka
6. Selama kegiatan peserta dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi secara langsung tapi tidak diperkenankan mengangkat koi dengan pertimbangan untuk meminimumkan stres 
7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 5 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan keindahan keseluruhan (bukan hanya panjang badannya saja) 


*PESERTA*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
*1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Maret 2009.* 
2. Koi yang dipilih setelah batas akhir pemilihan bisa tetap di keeping dalam satu kolam tetapi tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penjurian
3. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di http://www.dodokoi.com atau di forum KOIs viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
*4. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve melalui 2 cara:
a. Posting ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
b. SMS ke Reynaldo Vidella, 0816 636 149	*
5. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah milik peserta setelah dikonfirmasi penyelenggara


*HARGA*
*Harga koi Rp 5,000,000 per ekor*, sudah termasuk pakan dan biaya perawatan selama masa kegiatan tetapi belum termasuk ongkos kirim dari lokasi kegiatan di Bandung ke kota tujuan peserta. 


*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan transfer ke rekening atas nama Reynaldo Vidella di:
1. Bank Central Asia. A/C No. 6330377516, atau
2. Bank Mandiri. A/C No. 0060004872598


*JURI*
*Mr. Yoichi Taniguchi* dari Taniguchi Koi Farm


*HADIAH*
Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1. *Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Trophy dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
b. 1 ekor koi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
c. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat di transfer ke pihak lain

2. *Reserve Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Trophy dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
b. 1 ekor koi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
c. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat di transfer ke pihak lain

3. *Best Tategoi*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Trophy dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
b. 1 ekor koi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
c. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat di transfer ke pihak lain


Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara:
1. Mengakses: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
2. Kirim e-mail ke: [email protected]
3. Phone/SMS ke Reynaldo Vidella, 0816 636 149

----------


## Koi Lovers

om ajik kalo saya daftarnya sekarang boleh ngga?
saya ngga akan mundur lagi om (anggap aja start poinnya hehehe)
juga supaya uangnya ngga kepake buat yang lain   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Ajik saya ikuut..,tapi ada saran nie..,
1.Ikan kudu diberi nomer
2.Pemilihan berdasarkan nomer dan hrs terbuka diForum, jgn pake sms..klo sms ga tau siapa milih apa.(kecuali om do2)


.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik saya ikuut..,tapi ada saran nie..,
> 1.Ikan kudu diberi nomer
> 2.Pemilihan berdasarkan nomer dan hrs terbuka diForum, jgn pake sms..klo sms ga tau siapa milih apa.(kecuali om do2)
>  
> 
> .


Ikan akan diberi kode ama om Dodo
Untuk saran yang kedua pake sms karena ada peserta yg gak pernah akses komputer minta diakomodasi. Jadi dalam hal ini kita memang benar - benar mengandalkan kredibilitas om Dodo sebagai sentral dari kegiatan ini. Kalau dia gagal, dipecat aja p Robby   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

memang serba salah juga ya mengenai per sms an ini...
kalo mau ditiadakan(demi transparansi)
kasian juga buat rekan yang ngga bisa ngakses komputer tapi berminat ikut
atau bisa mengakses komputer tapi ngga sempat,
dikarenakan ada janji,tugas luar, dan atau kesibukan lainnya(yang menjauhkan diri dari komputer)

mengingat problem diatas,perkenankan new bie ini memberi saran...
kalau saran saya begini,mang dodo mesti mengupdate setiap waktu begitu ikan2 dah kepilih/kebeli
supaya yang lain bisa ngecek ikan pilihannya masing2(apakah masih tersedia atau udah dibeli)
bagi yang jauh dari komputer bisa ngomong dulu ke om dodo supaya bisa di smsin ikan2 yang laku dan yang masih avaiable
emang ngerepotin om dodo sih(maaf ya om   ::   ) tapi hal ini bisa membantu peserta selanjutnya
dalam artian mereka bisa melihat apakah ikan pilihannya masih tersedia apa ngga
(kalo masih tersedia,otomatis kan akan ikut)




> Koi Lovers
>    Posted: Rabu Feb 18, 2009 2:42 pm
> 
> om ajik kalo saya daftarnya sekarang boleh ngga?
> saya ngga akan mundur lagi om (anggap aja start poinnya hehehe)
> juga supaya uangnya ngga kepake buat yang lain


jadi ngga perlu daftar kali ya   ::  (hehehe jadi jawab tulisan sendiri)
mungkin dari rekan-rekan sekalian ada tambahan usulan,silahkan ditambahkan.
terimakasih

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ceem
> 
> ...


sedikit profil mengenai azayaka ... 
diambil dari http://www.koi.jpn.com/latest_news_61.html

beritanya adalah: We are pleased to announce that from the 5th of June we will have genuine Japanese Azayaka Koi Food in stock. This is Japans No2 Koi food and is used by many of Japans top breeders. It is widely acknowledged to be on a par with Hikari but at a much more realistic price!

----------


## rvidella

soal sms .... betul pak robby ... sampai saat ini ikan belum dimiliki oleh siapapun

walau sebagai pihak guarantor (investor) begitu ada yang laku maka kita terlepas dari sedikit beban finance karena tidak lagi menanggung dana dari taniguchi yang telah dibayarkan lunas oleh kita ...

thanks as always atas rekomendasinya. Usulan tersebut dari saya karena Pelanggan Pak Ayi (Star Koi) dan saya (Dodo Koi) ada yang mau ikutan tapi belum mengenal forum ini, sehingga sangat sulit jika memaksakan mereka yang ingin ikut jika harus daftar di forum ini ... jadi kita mencoba mengakomodir kebutuhan mereka ... saya tadinya bilang malah phone is okay, tapi pak ajik bilang sms better karena bisa ada bukti dan saya akan mencoba mempertahankan kredibilitas saya.

reputasi dipertaruhkan ... dan kalo harus selalu on ... rasanya blackberry pilihan utama nih   ::

----------


## rvidella

Usulan dipertimbangkan dan membuat saya sebagai salah satu EO menjadi tidak bisa tidur loh pak   ::  




> Pak Kete, bener yah Komodo cuma di pulau Komodo tapi klo komodo lepas dari taman safari or kebon binatang gimana? engga mo kalah gw He...he....    
> 
> Pak Boss Dodo, cuma masukan, untuk membuat acara lebih menarik, seharusnya event organizer  menjamin bila ikan mati sakit, missing  in action disamber biawak or komodo lepasan taman safari dalam waktu event berlangsung   , akan diganti dengan ikan sekelas atau dengan cara yang lain (uang kembali dst...)   ,   karena ikan masih dalam penanganan event organizer.


ditambah dengan ... usulan mengenai asuransi, jaminan, dan atau finance ... 




> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ...


semuanya sedang dipertimbangkan dan ditimbang ... dan aku coba memberanikan diri untuk menjadi "salah satu" penjamin dengan mencoba membuka usaha sampingan baru di luar jadi agen sequis life (yang masih hanya berani menjamin jiwa manusia) ... mau coba buka Dodo Koi Life Insurance ...  ::  

kemaren di solo, sempat berdiskusi dengan my good friend, Om Kodok Ngorek, di Hotel Eko Solo Permai mengenai maraknya trend baru yang "menjamin" di Forum Koi-s ... secara pribadi, saya tidak suka menjamin ... karena betul kata pak odil, bahwa ikan tetap ada di pemeliharaan EO, tapi bagaimanapun juga EO bukan pemilik nyawa dari Baby Taniguchi Kohaku yang sedang di-GO-kan ... kita AKAN memelihara sebaik mungkin, tetapi kembali lagi EO juga manusiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hehehehehe bukan pemilik nyawa ... sehingga secara pribadi saya tidak berani menjamin

tetapi diskusi saya dan om kodok mengajak saya untuk melihat dari sudut pandang pembeli yang akan merasa nyaman dan aman bila ada jaminan. Thanks for the discussion bro ... di dunia asuransi, resiko berhubungan searah dengan yang dinamakan premi ... dan atas usulan bro torpey, bro chivas, pak odil, dan yang lain ... maka saya mencoba untuk menawarkan paket asuransi. Dan ini murni pribadi dari Dodo Koi ... dan saya juga mengundang pihak lain yang mau mencoba meramaikan paket asuransi ini di GO ini ...

this is a new thing ... Pak Wil, hopefully this will start a new trend yah ... huehehehehehe

Balik lagi dulu yah: Ini murni dari Dodo Koi 

*A) Paket Liability: Bila terjadi kematian/cacat tetap, maka Dodo Koi akan menggantikannya dengan Baby Taniguchi Kohaku pilihan konsumer yang tersisa dari sisa batch yang ada. Harga premi di: Rp 1,000,000/ekor (1 juta rupiah)

B) Paket Semi-All Risk: Bila terjadi kematian/cacat tetap, maka Dodo Koi akan menggantikan Baby Taniguchi Kohaku pilihan konsumer dengan uang nominal pembelian ikan GO. Harga premi di: Rp 2,000,000/ekor (2 juta rupiah)

C) Paket All Risk: Bila sampai akhir GO, konsumer memutuskan untuk tidak mengambil pilihannya dan mengembalikannya pada Dodo Koi, maka pihak Dodo Koi akan mengembalikan seluruh uang pembelian dari konsumer (Rp 5 jt). Harga premi di Rp 2,500,000/ekor (2,5jt rupiah)*

Premi bersifat hangus, yang artinya, jika tidak ada klaim ... maka premi akan menjadi milik Dodo Koi sebagai Penjamin. 
Beda paket B dan C adalah: Paket B harus ada faktor kematian atau cacat tetap pada ikan, sementara Paket C seluruh resiko akan ditanggung oleh Pihak Dodo Koi (No Questions Asked).

Semoga, paket-paket ini dapat mengakomodir kebutuhan dan keinginan para rekan-rekan koi-ers ...

apakah ini menjadi yang pertama di dunia per-koi-an? wuanda, wuahhhh ndak tahu ....
apakah ini akan memunculkan bisnis baru di dunia koi? rasanya dan harusnya, karena itu saya mengundang yang ingin menjadi penjamin (pihak asuransi di koi) untuk menawarkan service dan jaminan mereka, siapa tahu mungkin benefits yang ditawarkan bisa lebih banyak dan harga premi bisa lebih rendah dari apa yang Dodo Koi coba tawarkan ...

Tapi, pasti semua produk Dodo Koi no 1 .... ya iya lah mana ada yang jual kecap no 2 huehehehehehehehehe

guyon yah   ::   ::   ::   :: 

abis ini mau rancang mengenai quality insurance services ... huehehehehe jaminan ikannya akan grow diatas 40cm hehehe

----------


## cantonguy

Alow... 

Sorry kalo ikut komen di thread ini.. abis keliatan-nya seru nih ..   ::   ::  

Ttg insurance utk kecelakaan/musibah sbnr-nya sudah lama jadi pemikiran hobiis sewaktu mau naik tingkat .
Di dunia koi , terus terang blm pernah ada yg menjalankan ide asuransi apalagi sampe balikin duit .
Apalagi di grow out event . 
Yah.. untung2 kalo digantiin ....  ::  

Sebenarnya tujuan "Grow out" kan untuk learning process aja.. dgn bonus iming2 ikan dgn hasil yg bagus . Bukan utk membeli ikan tosai cuman berharap dapat Grand Champion (kalo juara ato junior/mature champion show mungkin masi bisa) .

Peserta diharapkan utk mendapatkan satu pertemanan , kerelaan & kepercayaan (dgn peserta lain / penyelenggara/diler) , pengalaman dlm cara memilih ikan , pengalaman dgn bukti cara pelihara ikan yg berbeda , gimana merubah hobby "high risk" ini menjadi "low risk" & belajar utk bisa mengerti ttg resiko dalam pelihara koi (musibah alam ato sakit/loncat/biawak/kolam bocor etc.) .

Resiko di sini rasanya ngga perlu dgn insurance (kecuali ada diler/EO edan yg berani ambil resiko sgt tinggi) .  :P  :P 
Yg perlu adalah gimana hobiis mengerti akan resiko membeli ikan dgn harga tertentu ... sanggup menanggung musibah... sesuai dgn kesanggupan & kerelaan kantong masing2 . 
Jadi jangan sampe satu kesalahan di-bebankan pada satu pihak tertentu .
Kudu dimengerti kalo para pemain yg hidup di dunia koi ini pasti cinta koi kok.. ga ada maksud sengaja utk membunuh ikan tersebut .
Memang kesalahan bisa terjadi.. cuman itu lah manusia..  jadi toleransi sangat penting di sini ..  ::  

Dgn demikian hobi koi ini baru bisa bertumbuh seiring waktu , bukan kapok di tengah jalan ..    ::  

Cheers...  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Alow... 
> 
> 
> Resiko di sini rasanya ngga perlu dgn insurance (kecuali ada diler/EO edan yg berani ambil resiko sgt tinggi)


jadi gue edan gitu?   ::   ::   ::  

thanks ya ,,,,, tapi, ada yang minta ... dan aku coba akomodir, soalnya masukan ini karena pengalaman buruk di masa lalu membuatku tak bisa tidur ,... gimanapun juga EO pengen E-vent nya rame ...

berdoa dan bekerja

berdoa supaya 50 baby taniguchi laku 
bekerja: obral obral obral .... 5 juta satu, 5 juta 1 huehehehehehe dapet temen banyak .....

----------


## torpey

Om Dodo, salut atas keberaniannya mengakomodir masukan2 dari temen kois. Angkat topi deh buat Om Dodo. Semoga dengan inovasi tsb GO Taniguchi ini akan sukses, mudah2an sold out! Amiiiiiin!

----------


## William Pantoni

Do2...memang ga salah...klu dijulukin Trend Setter di Bursa Koi....  ::  
Mulai dari lelang, keeping contest, GO dan skrg insurance.

Cuma tanya aj...premi nya bisa dicicil selama GO nya berlangsung atau hrs byr full...

----------


## e4gler4y

Oom2 sekalian, 
Kohaku-nya bagus2 banget. Shiroji-nya bagus, those photos don't do justice to the fishes. Saya sudah milih juga ko..   ::  Kayanya mnrt hemat saya yang newbie banget, harganya pantes sih. Mudah2an banyak yang ikut deh. Terakhir liat masih dikarantina with teramycin and salt.
Met ketemu waktu penjurian..
Salam,
Teddy

----------


## ceem

makanan nya bisa pake FD food nga ( masukan aja  ::   ::   ::  ). tq

----------


## rvidella

> Do2...memang ga salah...klu dijulukin Trend Setter di Bursa Koi....  
> Mulai dari lelang, keeping contest, GO dan skrg insurance.
> 
> Cuma tanya aj...premi nya bisa dicicil selama GO nya berlangsung atau hrs byr full...



untuk pembayaran premi secara angsuran bisa menghubungi rekan perusahaan kami di Dodo Koi Finance ... nah loh

----------


## rvidella

> Oom2 sekalian, 
> Kohaku-nya bagus2 banget. Shiroji-nya bagus, those photos don't do justice to the fishes. Saya sudah milih juga ko..   Kayanya mnrt hemat saya yang newbie banget, harganya pantes sih. Mudah2an banyak yang ikut deh. Terakhir liat masih dikarantina with teramycin and salt.
> Met ketemu waktu penjurian..
> Salam,
> Teddy



wuah curi start yah hueheheheheheehehe
tadi aku juga baru liat dan ini salah satu hasilnya



sertifikatnya udah sampe huehehehehehe ikannya ..... masih blu blu grin grin

----------


## chivas

> Alow... 
> 
> Sorry kalo ikut komen di thread ini.. abis keliatan-nya seru nih ..    
> 
> Ttg insurance utk kecelakaan/musibah sbnr-nya sudah lama jadi pemikiran hobiis sewaktu mau naik tingkat .
> Di dunia koi , terus terang blm pernah ada yg menjalankan ide asuransi apalagi sampe balikin duit .
> Apalagi di grow out event . 
> Yah.. untung2 kalo digantiin ....  
> 
> ...



setuju banget nih dgn pendapat om cantonguy....

terutama mengenai "high risk", kebetulan pekerjaan sy di bidang pengiriman ikan ini sangat berhubungan dgn yg namanya "high risk", tp sy kadang suka sedih  dgn pendapat yg bilang kl kadang beban ongkir terlalu mahal dsb, apa mereka tdk berpikir resiko yg sy tanggung, blm biaya2 siluman yg tdk bisa dihitung secara detail, transportasi, hati yg gundah di waktu ikan dlm perjalanan menuju tuannya dan sebagainya...
sy akan sangat respect bila klien sy mengerti mengenai beban yg sy tanggung itu sepadan dgn hrg yg hrs dibayar...
sesuai dgn motto chivas expedisi " duduk manis ikan sampai di tujuan "
maaf yah agak sedikit ngalor ngidul ngga karuan begini....  ::  
cuman mau memberi pengertian aja sih.... 

btw chivas expedisi mengucapkan selamat atas dibuka Dodo finance semoga bisa menjadi partner kerja di kemudian hr n jgn lupa yah undangan acara potong2 tumpengnya.... :P

----------


## h3ln1k

salut deh buat om dodo ama om danu sukses selalu om   ::

----------


## rvidella

huahahahahahahahaha dodo mah asal ngalor ngidul aja kok

cuman di dunia koi = integritas dan customer service rasanya penting sekali
so, kita cuman mencoba mengakomodir itu 
tapi, ada beberapa hal yang di luar kekuatan dan kekuasaan kita huehehehe

nah ini lebih ngalor ngidul aja ... kayak kyai aja jadinya nih
kembali ke Pak K.H. Robby Iwan

----------


## h3ln1k

> huahahahahahahahaha dodo mah asal ngalor ngidul aja kok
> 
> cuman di dunia koi = integritas dan customer service rasanya penting sekali
> so, kita cuman mencoba mengakomodir itu 
> tapi, ada beberapa hal yang di luar kekuatan dan kekuasaan kita huehehehe
> 
> nah ini lebih ngalor ngidul aja ... kayak kyai aja jadinya nih
> kembali ke Pak K.H. Robby Iwan


  ::   ::   gapapa om yang penting kita sama2 majuin koi indonesia om   ::

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku Taniguchi mendapat Baby Champion (again?) di ZNA Jakarta Show kemaren ini

----------


## ceem

om, tolong di post ikannya donk  ::   ::   ::  Tq

----------


## rvidella

> om, tolong di post ikannya donk    Tq


nanti yah om
apa minta juru lelang baru? Bapak Rudy-San dibantu oleh Pak Mario85 huehehehehe
nice tandem

----------


## rvidella

> om, tolong di post ikannya donk    Tq


buat ceem tercintah

baby taniguchi ... note: juga merupakan anak dari indukan yang akan dijadikan GO kali ini

fotona:

----------


## h3ln1k

mantab bodina om   ::

----------


## rvidella

> mantab bodina om


nice soft and deep beni ... nice pattern .... nice body ... BABY CHAMPION A

semua baby taniguchi yang akan ikut GO juga memiliki soft and deep beni ...
it looks orange but it's soft and deep beni ...

artinya? LUKI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
kemari donk .....

----------


## ceem

Tq om Dodo, saya ada di bdg, jadi bisa lsg ke pa ayi nga ya kalo mau ikutan???  ::   ::   ::   :: . ikannya di nomer in nga???

----------


## rvidella

> Tq om Dodo, saya ada di bdg, jadi bisa lsg ke pa ayi nga ya kalo mau ikutan???    . ikannya di nomer in nga???



kudu sms ke saya atau posting di forum

----------


## rvidella



----------


## rvidella



----------


## chivas

wuiiihh...
cakep2 nih ikan..  ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Sudah dimulai apa masih foreplay nih   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koilvr

Semua yg nomor belakangnya 7 bagus semua ya  :P

----------


## rvidella

> Semua yg nomor belakangnya 7 bagus semua ya  :P



kalo suhu apresiasi udah ngomong ... harus dituruti loh

ini dodo jadi cowok panggilan nih ... stand by di meja terus .... huehehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Sudah dimulai apa masih foreplay nih



foreplay dulu pak ... ehm ehm .... ayo donk .... ah

----------


## Faris

speed test internet...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Do, Abi. Hendra E. book no. 37, 29, 18

----------


## William Pantoni

test...test...test

----------


## rvidella

pak abi udah masuk ... tapi 6 menit lagi pak hehehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

2 enit lagi
thread terseru setelah lelang

LIVE babyyyyyy

----------


## abiserpong

Do, Abi. Hendra E. book no. 37, 29, 18

----------


## rvidella

gilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sms juga masuk

1 menit lagi pak

----------


## abiserpong

Do, Abi. Hendra E. book no. 37, 29, 18

----------


## William Pantoni

37, 29, 18, 26

----------


## TSA

29

----------


## rvidella

abi/hendra .... SMS masuk 
dapet 37,29,18

confirmed

----------


## TSA

28

----------


## rvidella

Pak YUMIN bandung no 23,26 CONFIRMED jam 12

----------


## rvidella

> 28



PAK TRI confirmed 28

----------


## rvidella

BENNY SEMARANG no 7,9

----------


## rvidella

TEDDY BANDUNG no 5 confirmed

----------


## rvidella

WANTA BANDUNG no 21

----------


## rvidella

Djuju Bandung no 1

----------


## rvidella

Recap:

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung
3) No 7. Benny Semarang
4) No 9. Benny Semarang
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung
7) No 23. Yumin Bandung
8.) No 26. Yumin Bandung
9) No 28. Tri Serpong
10) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong
11) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong

----------


## William Pantoni

> 37, 29, 18, 26


Do...
Dari 4 - 4 nya itu 1 jg ga dapat yah...  ::

----------


## rvidella

[quote=William Pantoni]


> 37, 29, 18, 26


Do...
Dari 4 - 4 nya itu 1 jg ga dapat yah...  :: [/quote:19ruaaxy]


pak willllll maapin donk ...... pak abi ama pak hendra mau bagi pak wil tidak?  :P

----------


## rvidella

[quote=rvidella]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":1x7qoxz3
> 
> 37, 29, 18, 26
> 
> 
> Do...
> Dari 4 - 4 nya itu 1 jg ga dapat yah...



pak willllll maapin donk ...... pak abi ama pak hendra mau bagi pak wil tidak?  :P[/quote:1x7qoxz3]


bukan hanya sebagai seorang customer, mr will P is really good friend of mine

pak willllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll maaaaaaaaaaaaapin aku donk .... tapi mereka masuk duluan .... huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

pak ajik helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp ini pemimpin perusahaan majalah koi-s lagi salah satu sponsor utama dari event ini ... tapi milih 4 udah keambil semua lagi huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

bener-bener berada di posisi yang sulit .....

semoga Tuhan Yang Maha Kuasa memberikan Pengertian, kebijaksanaan, .... dan kesabaran pada Pak Will-P   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ha...ha...ha...
Gpp Do....just joking....
Msh banyak pilihan kok...

----------


## rvidella

> Ha...ha...ha...
> Gpp Do....just joking....
> Msh banyak pilihan kok...



Tuhan ternyata mengabulkan doaku ..... yes yes yes!!!!

----------


## rvidella

STILL AVAILABLE 




>

----------


## rvidella

ALSO, STILL AVAILABLE




>

----------


## rvidella

no 48 by pak Tino Semarang

----------


## rvidella

Recap:

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
8.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
9) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
10) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
11) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
12) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)

----------


## rvidella

> Recap:
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> 5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
> 6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
> 7) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (#13 pick)
> ...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Robby Iwan No.32, No.41 dan No.49

----------


## achmad

Saya No. 47 om Dodo

----------


## rvidella

Recap:

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
8.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
9) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
10) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
11) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
12) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
13) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 15 pick)
14) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
15) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 13 pick)

----------


## achmad

> Recap:
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> 5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
> 6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
> 7) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
> ...


om dodo saya msh di makassar belum pindah ke semarang  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

STILL AVAILABLE

----------


## rvidella

Recap:

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
8.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
9) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
10) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
11) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
12) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
13) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 15 pick)
14) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
15) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 13 pick)




> om dodo saya msh di makassar belum pindah ke semarang


maap

lagi puyeng .... thanks for ur support ... and yang lain nya

so far ada dari Jakarta, Serpong, Bandung, Semarang, Makasar

Cirebon, Medan, Surabaya mana nih? Bonex pada kabur yah? 
dari Luwuk mungkin? apa Palu? huehehehehehehe

----------


## Robby Iwan

Do nambah No.41

----------


## rvidella

[quote="achmad"][quote="rvidella"]Recap:

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
8.) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
9.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
10.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
11) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
12) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
13) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
14) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
15) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
16) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
17) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)

----------


## ceem

om dodo, ikan nya udah ada di stars koi belon??? Tq

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo, ikan nya udah ada di stars koi belon??? Tq


udah om

----------


## rvidella

> STILL AVAILABLE

----------


## ceem

ok tq. saya tadinya minat ama no.49. Tapi udah di ambil orang. cepet buaaaaaanget  ::   ::   ::   ::  . saya mau liat dulu ahhh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ok tq. saya tadinya minat ama no.49. Tapi udah di ambil orang. cepet buaaaaaanget     . saya mau liat dulu ahhh



yang ngambil itu sesepuh om .... monggo dilihat2

----------


## ceem

Masih bisa di minta nga ya  ::   ::   ::   ::  Tq om

----------


## rvidella

> Masih bisa di minta nga ya     Tq om


yang lain masih banyak kok pak hehehehehehe

----------


## sepo

ikuut ah ek no 39

----------


## ceem

minat juga ama no 48, tapi mau liat dulu ahhhhh  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Bukannya no 48 sudah dipilih oleh p'tino semarang ?
Bro Dodo kelupaan edit ya ?

----------


## William Pantoni

Bantuin Do2 update yg masih ada :




> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> STILL AVAILABLE

----------


## William Pantoni

> Recap:
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> 5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
> 6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
> 7) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
> ...

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak wil

----------


## sepo

> thanks pak wil

----------


## sepo

> thanks pak wil


pak do aku back to pilihan pertama deh no 46,soalnya ikannya good good semua jadi bingung milihnya,maklum pemula.sorri buat modrator yng lain udah repotin.trims

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> thanks pak wil
> 
> 
> pak do aku back to pilihan pertama deh no 46,soalnya ikannya good good semua jadi bingung milihnya,maklum pemula.sorri buat modrator yng lain udah repotin.trims



tidak apa pak


1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
8.) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
9.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
10.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
11) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
12) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
13) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
14) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
15) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
16) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
17) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
1 ::  No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> STILL AVAILABLE

----------


## rvidella

RECAP ...


1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
6) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
7) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
8.) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
9.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
10.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
11) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
12) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
13) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
14) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
15) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
16) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
17) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
1 ::  No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)

gue lagi nungguin troy mana yah .... kok gak mau ikutan yang taniguchi sih? surabaya belum ada nih troy .....

no urut: 21,22,23 vs ... 28,29 vs ... 46, 47, 48, 49

----------


## William Pantoni

> RECAP ...
> 
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> 5) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
> 6) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> STILL AVAILABLE

----------


## rvidella

THANKS pak Will-P

tadi begitu ada sms masuk dari pak henkky yang lagi di luar negeri langsu ku sms sohib setia yang kutahu hampir selalu online



RECAP terakhir di jam 12:01 AM huehehehehe...


1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
6) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
7) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
8.) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
9.) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
10.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
11.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
12) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
13) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
14) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
15) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
16) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
17) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
1 ::  No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
19) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
20) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)


o ya ..... teman-teman ... beberapa dari rekan-rekan sekalian banyak yang mungkin sedikit ada issue mengenai cost dari GO ini ...
jika iya ... kita mau mencoba mengakomodir dengan sistem installment (usul dari Mr Will-P, thanks!!!)
Bisa PM saya jika diperlukan ...

and program asuransi juga tetap bisa dijalankan jika ada yang mengehendaki

kita coba akomodir apa yang kita bisa ... semoga GO ini bisa dijadikan pembelajaran buat semua pihak

honestly rada susah rasanya yah GO dengan menggunakan Kohaku, but we try .... we try to bring and to keep the best we can

thanks for all the supports ....

----------


## rvidella

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## wahyu

no 17 udah diambil orang blm Do?

----------


## rvidella

> no 17 udah diambil orang blm Do?



belun om wahyu dani   ::  

Update ... akhirnya ada juga yg dari surabaya

no 34 taken by Budi Surabaya thanks 


1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
6) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
7) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
8.) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
9.) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
10.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
11.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
12) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
13) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
14) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
15) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
16) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
17) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
1 ::  No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
19) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
20) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
21) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)






> *STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> no 17 udah diambil orang blm Do?
> 
> 
> 
> belun om wahyu dani   
> 
> Update ... akhirnya ada juga yg dari surabaya
> ...



bentar ya boss ak liat2 dulu ikannya...........  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

silahkan pak wahyu
buat rekan-rekan yang lain juga ... silahkan

o yah estimasi ... ketika diambil 5 bulan lagi ikan ini akan berukuran +/- 40cm ... moga2 pada berani makan dan grow nice yah
sehingga bisa jadi pembelajaran banyak pihak

thanks for the support again, guys

peace,

----------


## steamkoi

Top Nih ikan2nya  :: . Btw aku lewat dulu d  ::  

Itu nomer 12 belum ada yang pilih ? hmmm...

----------


## startime

aku minat yg no 14

----------


## rvidella

> Top Nih ikan2nya . Btw aku lewat dulu d  
> 
> Itu nomer 12 belum ada yang pilih ? hmmm...



good eye

----------


## rvidella

> aku minat yg no 14



thanks pak nurdi di solo ....

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
6) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
7) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
8.) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
9) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
10) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
11.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
12.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
13) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
14) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
15) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
16) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
17) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
1 ::  No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
19) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
20) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
21) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
22) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)

----------


## odil kokoy

Aku ikut No 35

----------


## adrie

> *1st NATIONAL GROW OUT EVENT*
> RULE OF THE GAME
> 
> *
> TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
> 1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2009 sampai dengan batas waktu yang akan diumumkan kemudian
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> *1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Maret 2009.*


nanya nih pak, jd GO-nya dimulai tgl 15 maret atau 30 maret?, kok agak rancu pengertian saya?

kemudian dlm pelaksanaannya apa bisa diambil foto dari atas kolam (tidak diangkat), acak saja, tiap bulan mungkin, untuk memantau perkembangan bagi yg jauh dari lokasi.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

yang 17 masih bisa om dodo? kalo bisa  jadiin om

----------


## rvidella

> Aku ikut No 35


thanks pak hasan ... u have #35 ....




> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> *1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Maret 2009.*


nanya nih pak, jd GO-nya dimulai tgl 15 maret atau 30 maret?, kok agak rancu pengertian saya?

kemudian dlm pelaksanaannya apa bisa diambil foto dari atas kolam (tidak diangkat), acak saja, tiap bulan mungkin, untuk memantau perkembangan bagi yg jauh dari lokasi.[/quote]

pak maksudnya adalah GO akan dimulai tanggal 15 maret 2009 ... tapi kita masih boleh memilih untuk dalam kegiatan GO selama 5 bulan sehingga 31 maret 2009 .... kohaku yang ikut GO akan diapresiasikan oleh sang breeder yang akan datang ke Indonesia di bulan agustus 2009 

the best kohaku akan dinominasikan untuk Grand Champion ... dan kita juga akan pilih Reserved GC ... dan juga Best Tategoi di mata sang breeder
yang mendapatkan title dari sang peternak akan mendapatkan hadiah berupa ... ikan ... hehehehehe dan juga piala dan trophy yang dibawa langsung dari jepang ....

nanti kita akan umumkan tanggalnya yah ... dan semua peserta boleh minta personal appraisal dari sang breeder langsung mengenai koi yang dipilihnya ... dan juga nanti kita mungkin akan adakan seminar mengenai kohaku yang menjadi spesialis dari taniguchi -san

juga saya sudah usulkan kepada pihak taniguchi untuk membawa beberapa tategoi mereka untuk di-auction di acara tersebut ... tapi ini semua masih ide ... tapi sangat amat besar kemungkinan dapat dilaksanakan


soal foto per bulan dari atas ... tidak masalah ... kita dapat lakukan itu semua pak

thanks buat semua pertanyaan dan ide-ide yang diberikan kepada kita ... hope semua bisa belajar ... belajar ... dan belajar ...   ::

----------


## rvidella

> yang 17 masih bisa om dodo? kalo bisa  jadiin om



bisa ..... u have no # 17 karena pak wahyu belum konfirm

thanks yah pak wandrie


dodo

----------


## rvidella

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
6) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
7) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
8.) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
9) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
10) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
11) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
12.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
13.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
14) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
15) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
16) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
17) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
1 ::  No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
19) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
20) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
21) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
22) No.47 Achmad Semarang (# 16 pick)
23) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
24) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)

----------


## rvidella

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## William Pantoni

Do..ikutan no 13.
Pattern lucu...ada logo GUESS nya   ::  
Ntar kita jual ke GUESS aja yah..

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Do..ikutan no 13.
> Pattern lucu...ada logo GUESS nya  
> Ntar kita jual ke GUESS aja yah..



MEMANG pandai berimajinasi, Mr Will-P .... nanti kita jual ke GUESS ... bagi hasil yah?
prinsip syariah huehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> 5) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
> 6) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
> 7) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
> 8.) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
> 9.) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
> ...


Serpong = 3 peserta
Jakarta = 4 peserta
Bandung = 4 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 1 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

----------


## William Pantoni

Ntar klu jadi tanda seru ( ! )...batal yah.

----------


## rvidella

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

> Ntar klu jadi tanda seru ( ! )...batal yah.



kalo jadi ..... showa gimana?

mr will-p .... udah 4 pilihannya diambil orang kemaren mikir mau ambil no XX
eh keambil lagi

akhirnya pilihan jatuh ke no 13 ...

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii seyem

thanks for ur support, sir

----------


## William Pantoni

Sebenarnya sih pengen no 6...tp anak sy bilang no 13 pattern nya lucu.

----------


## rvidella

> Sebenarnya sih pengen no 6...tp anak sy bilang no 13 pattern nya lucu.



gimana kalo 1 buat kimmy 
dan 1 lagi buat bapaknya?

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Sebenarnya sih pengen no 6...tp anak sy bilang no 13 pattern nya lucu.
> 
> 
> 
> gimana kalo 1 buat kimmy 
> dan 1 lagi buat bapaknya?


cocok tuh...

----------


## rvidella

> cocok tuh...


om danu ndak?
tawari customernya donk huehehehehee

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> 
> cocok tuh...
> 
> 
> om danu ndak?
> tawari customernya donk huehehehehee


pasti om dodo...
kan dah ada yg nyangkut.....  ::

----------


## rvidella

> pasti om dodo...
> kan dah ada yg nyangkut.....


yang mana?

yang taniguchi ini om .... mana mana mana? mau mau mau?

----------


## rvidella

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
6) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
7) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
8.) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
9.) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
10) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
11) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
12) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
13.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
14.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
15) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
16) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
17) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
1 ::  No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
19) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
20) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
21) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
22) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
23) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
24) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
25) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
26) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick)

Serpong = 3 peserta
Jakarta = 5 peserta
Bandung = 4 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 1 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta


*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

pak de ari-radja jadi yang no XX kah hehehehehehe?

ayo om biar temeni om nurdi dari solo ... bentar lagi digabung sama om kodok

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


Kompooooor.....
tadi baru liat langsung tuh...yg GUESS udah pindah ke kolam gede...
Yg 06...bagus Do...boleh ganti ga......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

oM Dodo, saya ikut ya. Milih No. 39. Mo nemenin Pak Nurdi, masak Solo cuman sendirian, kuwalat entar.

salam,
ari radja

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> tadi baru liat langsung tuh...yg GUESS udah pindah ke kolam gede...
> Yg 06...bagus Do...boleh ganti ga......



*Foto Kiri ke Kanan:* The Investor, The Advisor, and The Partner meninjau kesiapan pelaksanaan program

*The Investor:* How is it going?
*The Advisor:* Looks everything ok, boss
*The Partner:* We do the best, sir
*The Investor:*  Where is Dodo? Just tell him to change mine. Also the asagi ....

----------


## rvidella

> gimana kalo 1 buat kimmy 
> dan 1 lagi buat bapaknya?


cocok tuh...[/quote]

Kompooooor.....
tadi baru liat langsung tuh...yg GUESS udah pindah ke kolam gede...
Yg 06...bagus Do...boleh ganti ga......  ::   ::   :: [/quote]

BOLEH pak will

tapi gak kasian ama kimmy?   ::  

hehehehe pak wil mau ganti kah?

----------


## rvidella

> oM Dodo, saya ikut ya. Milih No. 39. Mo nemenin Pak Nurdi, masak Solo cuman sendirian, kuwalat entar.
> 
> salam,
> ari radja



THANKS pak ..... katanya ketuanya BSKC mau ikutan juga yah? hmmmmm ditunggu pak Ananda .... Kohakunya yang taniguchi mudah-mudahan tidak mabuk huehehehe kabur ah ... takut nanti Semar-nya marah   ::

----------


## rvidella

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
3) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
4) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
5) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
6) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
7) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
8.) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
9.) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
10) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
11) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
12) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
13.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
14.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
15) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
16) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
17) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
1 ::  No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
19) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
20) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
21) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
22) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
23) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
24) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
25) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
26) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
27) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick)

Serpong = 3 peserta
Jakarta = 5 peserta
Bandung = 4 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta


*STILL AVAILABLE* 










[/quote]

----------


## rvidella

no 2 & 44 taken by Pak Hendra Nuari (Bdg)

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
3) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
4) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
5) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
6) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
7) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
8.) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
9.) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
10.) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
11) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
12) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
13) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
14.) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
15.) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
16) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
17) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
1 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
19) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
20) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
21) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
22) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
23) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
24) No 44. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
25) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
26) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
27) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
2 ::  No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
29) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick)

Serpong = 3 peserta
Jakarta = 5 peserta
Bandung = 5 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta


*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buat calon partisipan atau partisipan yang ingin menambah ikan, sekadar saran saja untuk secepatnya mengambil keputusan. Kegiatan ini akan di cover majalah KOI-S edisi 4 yang terbit pertengahan maret ini sehingga besar kemungkinan ada gelombang baru partisipan yang akan masuk dan mengambil ikan2 yang ditaksir. Hehehe.

----------


## ftupamahu

pa' Ajik saya mau ikut dan memilih ikan no 4. apa masih bisa..??
terima kasih

ferry

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pa' Ajik saya mau ikut dan memilih ikan no 4. apa masih bisa..??
> terima kasih
> 
> ferry


Bisa dong om ferry, no 4 khan masih available
Do, ini tambah satu lagi, om ferry no 4 confirm
Tq om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
3) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick)
4) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
5) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
6) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
7) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
 ::  No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
9) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
10) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick )
11) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
12) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick )
13) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick)
14) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
15) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
16) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick)
17) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick)
1 ::  No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick)
19) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
20) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick)
21) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
22) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
23) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
24) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
25) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick)
26) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
27) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick)
2 ::  No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
29) No 44. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
30) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
31) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
32) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
33) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
34) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick)

----------


## William Pantoni

Update per 8 Maret 2008




> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
> 3) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick)
> 4) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 5) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
> 6) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 7) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
>  No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
> 9) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> *STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## William Pantoni

> Update per 8 Maret 2008
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
> 3) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick)
> 4) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
> 5) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
> 6) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
> 7) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## rvidella

Thanks mr will-p

----------


## rvidella

Update per 8 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
3) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
4) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
5) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
6) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
7) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
8.) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
9) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
10) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
11) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
12) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
13) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
14) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
15) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
16) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
19) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
20) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
21) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
22) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
23) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
24) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
25) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
26) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
27) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
2 ::  No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
29) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
30) No 44. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
31) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
32) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
33) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
34) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
35) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)

Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 7 peserta
Bandung = 5 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta




*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

WANTED: 15 more participants   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> WANTED: 15 more participants


Diskon?   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Ajik Raffles
>    Posted: Kamis Mar 12, 2009 12:36 pm
> 
> Re: 1st National Grow Out Competition
> rvidella wrote:
> WANTED: 15 more participants    
> 
> Diskon?


emang ada???
cocok nih hehehe   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ajik Raffles
>    Posted: Kamis Mar 12, 2009 12:36 pm
> 
> Re: 1st National Grow Out Competition
> rvidella wrote:
> WANTED: 15 more participants    
> 
> Diskon?
> 			
> ...


ntar digebukin ama yang udah ambil 35 ekor gimana?
bonyok ... bisa blue blue grin grin pindah ke muka ane ntar

----------


## rvidella

ada foto terbarunya dari 15 ekor ... bentar malem diposting yah

mau beli supply barang2 buat di toko dulu nih huehehehehehehee   ::

----------


## ceem

kan ikan sisa jadi boleh donk di diskon 50% aja kok nga banyak banyak  ::   ::   ::   :: pasti abis om Dodo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kan ikan sisa jadi boleh donk di diskon 50% aja kok nga banyak banyak    pasti abis om Dodo



om diskon 50%, om ceem guaranteed diambil semua yah?   ::  
kejam amat om "ikan sisa" ... ikannya ngambek loh nanti   ::  

apa rasanya dilabel sebagai "sisa"? huo huo huo nasib sebagai ikan huehehehehehehehe

----------


## ceem

iya om maap maap maap (3 kali cukup ya  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Koi Lovers

Bro Do (bukan Frodo yang di LOTR itu lo   ::   ::   ::   )
foto updatenya yang 15 ekor mana nih,jadi penasaran ane.
ditunggu yah....  ::

----------


## rvidella

> iya om maap maap maap (3 kali cukup ya     )



harus 1000X om ceem huehehehehehe canda yah 
kita lagi cari sponsor lagi nih pak
siapa tahu ada yang mau tanggung biaya keeping untuk "ikan sisa" ini ... 
semoga benefitnya bisa lari ke hobbyist yah ....
buat forum apa sih yang nggak yah?   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Bro Do (bukan Frodo yang di LOTR itu lo      )
> foto updatenya yang 15 ekor mana nih,jadi penasaran ane.
> ditunggu yah....



wuah avatar baru loh ....... mantap

keren ....

bentar yah bro ... ada gangguan teknis sedikit ... jadi foto akan segera dikirim dari Bandung ... masih anget jadinya huehehehehehe

----------


## koiworks

> kita lagi cari sponsor lagi nih pak
> siapa tahu ada yang mau tanggung biaya keeping untuk "ikan sisa" ini ... 
> semoga benefitnya bisa lari ke hobbyist yah ....
> buat forum apa sih yang nggak yah?


Biar ga ada biaya kost, titipin aja ikannya ke kolam hobbyist. Mungkin ada yang mau Om!
Ide yang bagus kan? Sama-sama senang............

----------


## Ajik Raffles

15 ekor sisa taniguchi kohaku ini bisa saja dibuatkan paket kegiatan terpisah dari rombongan lainnya. Misalnya keeping contest dengan hadiah dan ketentuan berbeda. Dengan demikian saving untuk biaya pemeliharaan bisa dikembalikan ke peminatnya tanpa membuat perasaan "tidak enak" buat 35 orang lainnya

Saya sendiri mempertimbangkan pada akhir periode keeping contest ke 15 ekor ikan ini akan bertarung dalam kelas khusus pada kontes merah putih dengan juri taniguchi-san juga tapi dengan hadiah mengikuti hadiah dari panitia penyelenggara. Kelas khusus ini dipertimangkan juga untuk taniguchi sanke. Jadi bisa digodok sekaligus

----------


## rvidella

> Biar ga ada biaya kost, titipin aja ikannya ke kolam hobbyist. Mungkin ada yang mau Om!
> Ide yang bagus kan? Sama-sama senang............



hai pak .... bisa nekan biaya sih ... tapi kolam 110 ton buat 35 ekor terlalu luas ... takutnya ikannya tidak begitu berani untuk makan jadi pengennya 50 ikan ini akan tetap dibesarkan di tempat yang sama




> 15 ekor sisa taniguchi kohaku ini bisa saja dibuatkan paket kegiatan terpisah dari rombongan lainnya.


jadi tinggal 14 pak ajik
no 3 diambil oleh pak dani dari bandung

Update per 14 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Hendra Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick)
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick)
8.) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick)
9) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
10) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
11) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
12) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
13) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
14) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
15) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
16) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
17) No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
20) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
21) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
22) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
23) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
24) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
25) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
26) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
27) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
2 ::  No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
29) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
30) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
31) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
32) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
33) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
34) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
35) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
36) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)

Bekasi = 1 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 6 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

----------


## rvidella

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## William Pantoni

Foto terbaru nya yah...
Wuiih...tambah bagus tuh ikan2...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Foto terbaru nya yah...
> Wuiih...tambah bagus tuh ikan2...



Thanks Pak Will ... moga-moga pak ayi baca ... jadi bisa membesarkan hatinya huehehehehehehe

pak wil nambah?   ::

----------


## chivas

wah calon GC nih...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Makin kinclong dari yang kita lihat terakhir ya om Will?

----------


## felix

do fotonya belum dikirim ya ?

----------


## rvidella

> do fotonya belum dikirim ya ?



lagi nego harga nih sama yang punya pak .... pak felix mau ikutan grow out ini huehehehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> do fotonya belum dikirim ya ?


Halo om felix
Salam kenal ya ...

----------


## rvidella

no 8 diambil oleh pak sugi fei-koi dari Jakarta (thanks pak ....)

Update per 16 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
11) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
12) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
13) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
14) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
15) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
26) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
27) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
2 ::  No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
29) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
30) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
31) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
32) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
33) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
34) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
35) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
36) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
37) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)

Bekasi = 1 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 7 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta




> *STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

13 to go .... hiiiiii scarry

bermimpi untuk "SOLD OUT" ...

Laskar Taniguchi .... hehehehehehehe

----------


## wahyu

boss dodo.....ikannya tambah keren2 ya.............sayang....  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> boss dodo.....ikannya tambah keren2 ya.............sayang....



sayang apa om .......

kan udah ada program installments nih ... ayo donk dimanfaatken   ::

----------


## adrie

sudah mulai belum nih GO-nya?

kok ga ad kabar2?
org nun jauh dsna kan ga bs liat kolam+ikannya :P . apa ga ad foto2 kolam dsb?

----------


## rvidella

> sudah mulai belum nih GO-nya?
> 
> kok ga ad kabar2?
> org nun jauh dsna kan ga bs liat kolam+ikannya :P . apa ga ad foto2 kolam dsb?



hey pak

ikan pak adrie sudah masuk ke kolam GO
nanti kalo sempat aku fotokan atau minta pak ayi kirim ke saya

thanks

dodo

----------


## William Pantoni

> no 8 diambil oleh pak sugi fei-koi dari Jakarta (thanks pak ....)
> No 42 diambil oleh Pak Bayu Jakarta....thx pak.
> 
> Update per 16 Maret 2008
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
> 2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
> 3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
> 4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
> ...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

om dodo kalo pas ke bandung boleh lihat ikannya tidak?
 ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo kalo pas ke bandung boleh lihat ikannya tidak?



boleh atuh om

----------


## rvidella

Update per 21 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
11) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
12) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
13) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
14) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
15) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
26) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
27) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
2 ::  No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
29) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
30) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
31) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
32) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
33) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
34) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
35) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
36) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
37) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
3 ::  No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)


Bekasi = 1 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> boss dodo.....ikannya tambah keren2 ya.............sayang....  
> 
> 
> 
> sayang apa om .......
> 
> kan udah ada program installments nih ... ayo donk dimanfaatken



ikan udah sampe indonesia om.......

----------


## rvidella

> ikan udah sampe indonesia om.......



om wahyu dani kemana aja?

udah om ....... and sebagian besar sudah masuk kolam besar
Ikan dipelihara di kolam 110ton ... foto terlampir 


ada automatic feeding machine yang nyala setiap 2 jam sekali dari jam 7 pagi hingga jam 5 sore

beberapa pose ikan-ikan GO 


foto diambil hari rabu lalu

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mantap..aku jg hari ini sdg di bdg melihat ikan2 GO cakep2..sehat2..

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ikan udah sampe indonesia om.......
> 
> 
> 
> om wahyu dani kemana aja?
> 
> udah om ....... and sebagian besar sudah masuk kolam besar
> ...




om dodo....saya gak kmana2 nungguin om dodo........saya mungkin ambil satu bos gpp ya???

----------


## adrie

pak, ak ngambil 1 lagi.

no. 31
thx

----------


## rvidella

Update per 22 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
11) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
12) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
13) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
14) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
15) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
27) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
2 ::  No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick)
29) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
30) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
31) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
32) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
33) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
34) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
35) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
36) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick)
37) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
3 ::  No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
39) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)


Bekasi = 1 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

> pak, ak ngambil 1 lagi.
> 
> no. 31
> thx


THANKS pak .... sudah diupdate





> om dodo....saya gak kmana2 nungguin om dodo........saya mungkin ambil satu bos gpp ya???


boleh donk om wahyu .... please please please
mangga mangga mangga .... silahken

----------


## rvidella

Akan ada KEMUNGKINAN .... DISCOUNT di 7 hari terakhir dari batas pemilihan ikan pada 31 MARET 2009

Tim negosiator sedang berunding nih .... doakan saja yah huehehehehehehehe

thanks all .....

o yah mau minta opini buat yang sudah ambil ikan-nya .... jika 11 ekor tersisa ini dibeli dengan harga yang lebih murah (at discounted price)?
jika ikan ini sampai terpilih menjadi kuda hitam dan menjadi juara dan mendapatkan hadiah .... apakah itu fair?

minta opini rekan-rekan yang sudah ambil duluan yah .... thanks a lot ....

tadi sih sudah dapat opini dari Pak Abi, Pak Hendra, dan Pak William ... mereka OK-OK saja

tapi kita mau dengar dari yang lainnya juga nih hehehehe thanks a lot

----------


## Faris

Ngintip ah..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ngintip ah..


masukkan donk pak huehehehehehehhee

----------


## adrie

> Akan ada KEMUNGKINAN .... DISCOUNT di 7 hari terakhir dari batas pemilihan ikan pada 31 MARET 2009
> 
> o yah mau minta opini buat yang sudah ambil ikan-nya .... jika 11 ekor tersisa ini dibeli dengan harga yang lebih murah (at discounted price)?
> jika ikan ini sampai terpilih menjadi kuda hitam dan menjadi juara dan mendapatkan hadiah .... apakah itu fair?


sebenernya sih ga mslh ya... krn disc diberikan saat2 akhir, setelah bts waktu yg sdh ditentukan.

cm memang mngkn akan ad timbul suara2 miring di kemudian hari kl ikan disc tsb sampe dpt nominasi. jd menurutku klasifikasinya dibagai sbb.
1. ikan disc merupakan ikan ke-2 atau lebih, berhak dpt nominasi.
2. ikan disc merupakan ikan ke-1, ... mngkn tdk berhak dpt nominasi (utk menghindari complaint, bila ad). atau dpt diberikan hadiah khusus.. mngkn gratis langganan majalah KOI's, dsb
3. membeli lebih dari 1 ikan disc, ikan berhak dpt nominasi

mngkn gt..
tp kl semua ok, sy kira disamakan saja dgn ikan yg tdk disc.

----------


## mrbunta

kalau menurut saya yg newbie ini. harusnya fair meski harga yg tersisa ini di discount
kan para suhu udah memilih duluan. jadi seharusnya ini masuk kelas 2 yg gak di lirik.
dan jika pada akhirnya menjadi kuda hitam. ya itu namanya pembelajaran kita bersama   ::

----------


## ceem

Betul kata om mrbunta  ::   ::   ::  , namanya juga ikan banyak perubahan. diskon berapa nehhhh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kalau menurut saya yg newbie ini. harusnya fair meski harga yg tersisa ini di discount
> kan para suhu udah memilih duluan. jadi seharusnya ini masuk kelas 2 yg gak di lirik.
> dan jika pada akhirnya menjadi kuda hitam. ya itu namanya pembelajaran kita bersama



bagaimana kalo .... harga discounted at 20% ..... ikan boleh GO dan akan tetap ikut kontes ... tapi kalo menang .... dikembalikan dan dipilih ikan lainnya?

----------


## TSA

> kalau menurut saya yg newbie ini. harusnya fair meski harga yg tersisa ini di discount
> kan para suhu udah memilih duluan. jadi seharusnya ini masuk kelas 2 yg gak di lirik.
> dan jika pada akhirnya menjadi kuda hitam. ya itu namanya pembelajaran kita bersama


Setuju ama yg ini ......(tapi saya bukan suhu   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kalau menurut saya yg newbie ini. harusnya fair meski harga yg tersisa ini di discount
> kan para suhu udah memilih duluan. jadi seharusnya ini masuk kelas 2 yg gak di lirik.
> dan jika pada akhirnya menjadi kuda hitam. ya itu namanya pembelajaran kita bersama  
> 
> 
> Setuju ama yg ini ......(tapi saya bukan suhu     )



hmmmm kalo bukan suhu apa donk namanya?

dari sudut pandang kita sih gitu yah hehehehehe pembelajaran murni .... masalahnya ada hadiahnya juga sih .... jadi itu yang bikin rada konflik

hehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

didiskon jadi berapa om?   ::

----------


## rvidella

> didiskon jadi berapa om?


kayaknya 20% om .... and boleh installments 3 bulan juga

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> didiskon jadi berapa om?  
> 
> 
> kayaknya 20% om .... and boleh installments 12 bulan juga


installments 12 bulan?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ada trial and error kah? kan ada install   ::

----------


## rvidella

Update per 23 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
11) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
12) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
13) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
14) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
15) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
27) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
2 ::  No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
29) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
30) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
31) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
32) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
33) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
34) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
35) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
36) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
37) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
3 ::  No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
39) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)


Bekasi = 1 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

> *1st NATIONAL GROW OUT EVENT*
> RULE OF THE GAME
> 
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> *1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Maret 2009.* 
> 2. Koi yang dipilih setelah batas akhir pemilihan bisa tetap di keeping dalam satu kolam tetapi tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penjurian
> 3. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di http://www.dodokoi.com atau di forum KOIs http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
> *4. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve melalui 2 cara:
> ...


UPDATE dari peraturan diatas ....

Batas AKHIR pemilihan Taniguchi Kohaku ini adalah 31 Maret 2009, dan di 7 hari terakhir ini, maka saya mewakili Panitia dan Sponsor, akan mengumumkan bahwa kami akan memberikan 1 opsi lagi untuk memiliki Baby Taniguchi Kohaku ini.

Mulai dari posting-an ini, maka kami akan memberikan opsi alternatif untuk memiliki Baby Kohaku ini.
1) Harga pembelian akan dipotong 20% dari harga awal Rp 5jt menjadi HANYA Rp 4jt saja. Program Installments 3 bulan akan masih terus menjadi opsi bagi rekan-rekan sekalian.
2) Ikan yang dipilih melalui opsi ini tetap akan di-grow-out-kan didalam kolam 110 ton hingga bulan Agustus 2009
3) Ikan yang dipilih juga akan tetap mengikuti penjurian untuk mencari pemenang dari ajang Grow Out ini, _TETAPI_ jika ikan ini terpilih sebagai juara, maka kemenangannya akan dianulir, dan akan dicarikan penggantinya.

Semoga ini bisa menjadi alternatif bagi kita semua dan semoga opsi ini dapat dianggap fair play bagi semua pihak.

OPSI A: Full price Rp 5jt
OPSI B: Discounted price Rp 4jt (Ikan tidak dapat menjadi juara)

2 opsi ini .... tetap dapat dicicil tanpa bunga %%% selama 3 bulan loh huehehehehe   ::  

Jika sampai tgl 31 Maret 2009, masih ada ikan yang tersisa, maka ikan akan dimasukkan ke dalam kolam GO dan kemungkinan akan kita lelang pada saat acara penjurian. 

Jika ada pertanyaan, dapat PM saya atau 0816.636.149 nomer hp saya ... THANKS all for ur support


Cheers,

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kenapa hrs dianulir do.? Klo sdh juara tambah bayar 1jt aja..dan tetap dpt hadiah nya (usul aja)

----------


## rvidella

> Kenapa hrs dianulir do.? Klo sdh juara tambah bayar 1jt aja..dan tetap dpt hadiah nya (usul aja)


yah rasanya biar lebih sreg dan fair buat semuanya saja pak ...

alasan utama karena mungkin ini berguna buat pembelajaran-nya jadi siapa tahu kuda hitam menang yah pemiliknya tahu ternyata ikan dipilih terakhir pun masih bisa berprestasi dan bukan ikan kurang bagus ... jadi seperti silent winner .... tapi semua tahu ikan itu lebih layak menang ... gitu sih pak rob

kalo mau ikutan full terms bisa langsung ke full options itu kok pak rob .... 

dasarnya, discounted price diberikan kepada hobbyist yang mungkin masih ingin memiliki ikan-ikan ini untuk dibesarkan selama 5 bulan di kolam 110 ton milik star koi ...

semoga menjelaskan

thanks again

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sesuai diskusi saya dengan Dodo sebelumnya, diskon harga adalah yang paling fair bagi Partisipan yang memilih koi - koi pilihan terakhir ini karena dengan peluang memenangkan pertarungan yang lebih kecil (meski masih bisa dipertanyakan), paling tidak Partisipan mendapat harga yang lebih fair selain tentu saja certificate koi dan kesempatan grow di kolam 110 ton milik star koi selama 5 bulan

Masalahnya adalah apakah mereka layak ikut bertarung dan mendapatkan hadiah?? Layak sekali!!!
Usulan saya dengan membuat secondary contest, dalam arti ikan - ikan pilihan terakhir ini dibuatkan kontes tersendiri dengan hadiah let say "Pakan Azayaka". Jadi akan ada pemenang khusus bagi ikan - ikan ini. Pada bagian akhir pemenang kelompok ini bolehlah diadu dengan primary contest-nya, tanpa mengutak atik hadiah awal yang sudah dijanjikan....

Layaknya sepak bola, Kita akan melihat pertarungan antara Manchester United sang juara Champion League dengan Zenit St. Petersburg sang juara UEFA Champuionship. Bahwa pada akhirnya yang menang Zenit St Petersburg, bukankah kejutan itu yang kita nantikan? Karena disana ada proses pembelajaran yang demikian indahnya.....

Bagaimana???  ::

----------


## bobo

> Sesuai diskusi saya dengan Dodo sebelumnya, diskon harga adalah yang paling fair bagi Partisipan yang memilih koi - koi pilihan terakhir ini karena dengan peluang memenangkan pertarungan yang lebih kecil (meski masih bisa dipertanyakan), paling tidak Partisipan mendapat harga yang lebih fair selain tentu saja certificate koi dan kesempatan grow di kolam 110 ton milik star koi selama 5 bulan
> 
> Masalahnya adalah apakah mereka layak ikut bertarung dan mendapatkan hadiah?? Layak sekali!!!
> Usulan saya dengan membuat secondary contest, dalam arti ikan - ikan pilihan terakhir ini dibuatkan kontes tersendiri dengan hadiah let say "Pakan Azayaka". Jadi akan ada pemenang khusus bagi ikan - ikan ini. Pada bagian akhir pemenang kelompok ini bolehlah diadu dengan primary contest-nya, tanpa mengutak atik hadiah awal yang sudah dijanjikan....
> 
> Layaknya sepak bola, Kita akan melihat pertarungan antara Manchester United sang juara Champion League dengan Zenit St. Petersburg sang juara UEFA Champuionship. Bahwa pada akhirnya yang menang Zenit St Petersburg, bukankah kejutan itu yang kita nantikan? Karena disana ada proses pembelajaran yang demikian indahnya.....
> 
> Bagaimana???


Setuju Om ajik ide yang bagus, jadi JUARA SUPER 1ST GO 
Kira2 tahun ini siapa yang juara Champions League Tahun ini ?
 ::

----------


## rvidella

hehehe masa promo tidak ada yang menggunakan nih   ::

----------


## teguh ws

Selamat bertemu lagi dengan semua sahabat di KOI's. Maaf saya terlalu lama tidak nongol.
Ada banyak hal yang sangat fantastis terjadi di jagad perkoian selama saya "nyepi" kurang lebih 2 tahun terakhir. 

Jujur saya ingin bilang, KOI's...yang sekarang saya lihat, ternyata telah berkembang jauh melebihi yang saya bayangkan. The Amazing. Ya...itulah yang menurut saya predikat paling pas untuk KOI's. Saya hanya bisa berdecak kagum, ikut bangga juga, KOI's telah menjadi sangat besar, kreatif dan molek. Apalagi kalau mengingat, ketika di awal pembentukan forum ini, para pioneer berkumpul di salah satu kios koi di hangar Pancoran, tidak akan disangka kalau kemudian melahirkan banyak prestasi yang luar biasa. Anda semua yang berada dibalik kesuksesan KOI's adalah 'the amazing person' yang telah mengubah dunia perkoian semakin menarik bagi siapapun.

Khusus untuk majalah KOI's....ini sebuah majalah baru yang sangat impressive. Cerdas dan lengkap. Saya yakin, ini sebuah hasil karya profesional (meski dengan senyum-senyum malu, anda boleh berkata,"..ini cuma dikerjakan sambil lalu...!"). Lihat saja: kontinyuitas penerbitan, isi yang bernas, tampilan cantik dan tulisan-tulisan yang knowledgeable...ini semua sudah cukup lengkap untuk mengatakan dengan bangga "hebat euy!!!!"

Btw, saya barusan terima majalah KOI's terakhir pada tanggal 27 Maret 09. Ada 1st National GO Competition. Telat. Saya mau ikut, ikan tinggal sisa. Dari 11 yang ada, cuma 3 yang saya minati. Ini resikonya orang terlalu ngumpet, kali. Lantas saya nelpon Dodo yang beberapa hari lalu nganter bak ke rumah saya. Ke orang baik ini, saya konfirm tentang koi-koi sisa tadi. Maka, demi ikut meramaikan hajat KOI's yang bekerja bareng STARS KOI & DODOKOI ini, saya tetap memutuskan ikut. Kalah, itu resiko orang yang telat.

So, nomer ikan akan saya konfirm via sms saja sore ini....sambil mikirin pilihan the best of the worst......I just performs best when things are at their worst.

Tengkiu dan salam,
Teguh WS

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat bertemu lagi dengan semua sahabat di KOI's. Maaf saya terlalu lama tidak nongol.
> Ada banyak hal yang sangat fantastis terjadi di jagad perkoian selama saya "nyepi" kurang lebih 2 tahun terakhir. 
> 
> Jujur saya ingin bilang, KOI's...yang sekarang saya lihat, ternyata telah berkembang jauh melebihi yang saya bayangkan. The Amazing. Ya...itulah yang menurut saya predikat paling pas untuk KOI's. Saya hanya bisa berdecak kagum, ikut bangga juga, KOI's telah menjadi sangat besar, kreatif dan molek. Apalagi kalau mengingat, ketika di awal pembentukan forum ini, para pioneer berkumpul di salah satu kios koi di hangar Pancoran, tidak akan disangka kalau kemudian melahirkan banyak prestasi yang luar biasa. Anda semua yang berada dibalik kesuksesan KOI's adalah 'the amazing person' yang telah mengubah dunia perkoian semakin menarik bagi siapapun.
> 
> Khusus untuk majalah KOI's....ini sebuah majalah baru yang sangat impressive. Cerdas dan lengkap. Saya yakin, ini sebuah hasil karya profesional (meski dengan senyum-senyum malu, anda boleh berkata,"..ini cuma dikerjakan sambil lalu...!"). Lihat saja: kontinyuitas penerbitan, isi yang bernas, tampilan cantik dan tulisan-tulisan yang knowledgeable...ini semua sudah cukup lengkap untuk mengatakan dengan bangga "hebat euy!!!!"
> 
> Btw, saya barusan terima majalah KOI's terakhir pada tanggal 27 Maret 09. Ada 1st National GO Competition. Telat. Saya mau ikut, ikan tinggal sisa. Dari 11 yang ada, cuma 3 yang saya minati. Ini resikonya orang terlalu ngumpet, kali. Lantas saya nelpon Dodo yang beberapa hari lalu nganter bak ke rumah saya. Ke orang baik ini, saya konfirm tentang koi-koi sisa tadi. Maka, demi ikut meramaikan hajat KOI's yang bekerja bareng STARS KOI & DODOKOI ini, saya tetap memutuskan ikut. Kalah, itu resiko orang yang telat.
> 
> ...


Welcome pak TWS
Sudah demikian lama saya mencari tokoh satu ini...
Terlampau lama karib yang satu ini menyembunyikan diri...
Kita rindu ulasan - ulasannya pak...
Dan majalah juga menunggu tulisan - tulisan ciamik..
Buat yang baru kenal, dengan bangga saya memperkenalkan salah satu pakar kualitas air kita
Semoga tidak lama lagi kita akan menikmati postingannya...

salam hormat,
ajik

----------


## torpey

Salam kenal ya Om TWS, saya nubi yang sedang mencari ilmu, mohon bimbingan   ::  
Semoga 1st National GO Competition makin semarak dengan kehadiran sifu TWS.
BRAVO KOIS!  Sukses!  ::

----------


## rvidella

mantap ..... pak teguh pemilik Java Koi di daerah Bekas Timur ... sedang bangun kolam lagi loh dan areal showroom sudah dibuat lebih cantik .... mantappppppppppppp

salah satu penulis handal untuk bulettin APKI nih hehehehehehehe

kayaknya tidak perlu dikomentarin lagi

reputasinya akan berbicara sendiri

----------


## teguh ws

Tks mas Ajik. Proficiat untuk mas Ajik dkk yang telah menjadi ibu sekaligus bidan, baby sitter sekaligus orang tua yang baik bagi KOI's yang sudah tumbuh besar dan elegant. Saya mau nitip salam untuk semua saudara 'tua' di KOI's ya, antara lain Pak Karom, Rudi Showa, mas Datta (selamat mas atas Local Judge ZNA-nya...hebat!!), om Robby, mas Luki, Agung, Eno, Anggit, Slamet, dll.

Rame bener ya kegiatannya. Saya pingin ikut di 2 event dulu saja. 1st NGO Competition & Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest.

Salam kenal mas Nubi. Kalau mas Ajik bilang, saya pakar, itu kerendahan hati beliau untuk menyapa saudaranya yang lama menghilang. Inilah kehangatan yang bisa selalu saya rasakan kumpul di forum KOI's ini. Luar biasa memang.

Om Dodo, javakoi-nya masih 'sleeping dealer' kok. Tidak jualan dulu. 

Omong-omong,...kok No.ID KOI's saya tidak nongol ya. Mudah2an saya masih punya nomor kebanggaan itu...he he.

Salam,
Teguh WS

----------


## rvidella

Per SMS ....... Pak Teguh Java Koi join 1st National GO sebagai peserta ....

Beliau ambil no 33

Thanks pak, We really appreciate ur support

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Update per 30 Maret 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick)
11) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
12) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
13) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
14) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
15) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) No 20 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick)
27) No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
2 ::  No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
29) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
30) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
31) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
32) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
33) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
34) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
35) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
36) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
37) No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
3 ::  No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
39) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)


Bekasi = 2 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

*STILL AVAILABLE* 






HARI TERAKHIR NIH heheheheheheehehe

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Selamat bertemu lagi dengan semua sahabat di KOI's. Maaf saya terlalu lama tidak nongol.
> Ada banyak hal yang sangat fantastis terjadi di jagad perkoian selama saya "nyepi" kurang lebih 2 tahun terakhir. 
> 
> Tengkiu dan salam,
> Teguh WS


SELAMAT DATANG KEMBALI Mas Teguh.!
Untuk teman2 forum,. Beliau ini Senior yang paling kami tunggu2..Beliau adalah pakar tentang kwalitas air, mudah2an beliau bersedia membagi ilmunya dalam tulisan2 bermutu di forum maupun di Majalah kita.. KOIS.

----------


## teguh ws

Terima kasih om Robby. Salam hangat saya untuk om dan keluarga. Sementara ini saya pingin lihat-lihat ramenya forum ini. Mudah-mudahan saya bisa belajar lagi tentang koi ke sahabat2 di forum ini. Saya sangat antusias melihat KOI's yang mampu menyihir banyak orang untuk ikut mencintai koi melalui berbagai cara yang sangat memikat.

Proficiat!

Regards,
Teguh WS

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sihir itu akan tambah memikat dengan sentuhan tangan mas Teguh. Tidak sabar rasanya menunggu tulisan inspiratif dari sumber representatif. Saya begitu gembira dengan kehadiran mas Teguh, sama gembiranya waktu menyambut bermunculan para nara sumber handal, seperti pakar kolam fishparadise, pakar apresiasi pak soegi.

Saya masih menantikan yang lainnya seperti pak Andi sang pakar bakteri, om Oni ahli pengobatan, juga sobat lama seperti Jean Tony, kemana mereka semua ya? Saya berharap mereka akan segera bergabung. Kehadiran mereka tentunya akan menambah marak forum ini. Semoga...

Btw, sorry do forumnya dipake buat welcome speech

----------


## rvidella

> Btw, sorry do forumnya dipake buat welcome speech


dihukum: ayo pak ajik borong semua huehehehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

FINAL Update per 1 APRIL 2008

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 12 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
11) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick) ** PAID **
12) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
13) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
14) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
15) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
16) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick)
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick)
2 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
29) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
30) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
31) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
32) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
33) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
34) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
35) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
36) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
37) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
3 ::  No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
39) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
40) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)

TERIMA KASIH buat semua support yang telah diberikan, 50 ekor ikan ini resmi semuanya akan berenang di kolam 110 ton milik Star Koi, Bandung. 10 ekor ikan yang belum ada pemiliknya akan dilelang pada saat penjurian di bulan Agustus 2009.

Jika ada pertanyaan, dapat hubungi saya di 0816.636.149

TERIMA KASIH sekali lagi, saya pribadi sangat amat percaya, 40 ekor bisa partisipasi dalam program 1st National Grow Out karena dukungan semua pihak

*Daftar Kota Domisili Peserta Grow Out:*
Bekasi = 2 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

----------


## Soegianto

jadi saya yang juara nya ?????????????
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> jadi saya yang juara nya ?????????????


iya buat Taniguchi Sanke   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

haha haha
memang bus sankenya koq  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Update per 9 APRIL 2008

*** Buat yang ambil program installments, saya akan tuliskan jumlah yang telah terkumpul berdasarkan dana yang sudah masuk ke rekening saya ***

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 12 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
11) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick) ** PAID **
12) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
13) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
14) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
15) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
16) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick)
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick) ** PAID **
2 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
29) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
30) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
31) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
32) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
33) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick)
34) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 3jt)
35) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
36) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
37) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
3 ::  No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
39) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick)
40) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 3jt)

TERIMA KASIH buat semua support yang telah diberikan, 50 ekor ikan ini resmi semuanya akan berenang di kolam 110 ton milik Star Koi, Bandung. 10 ekor ikan yang belum ada pemiliknya akan dilelang pada saat penjurian di bulan Agustus 2009.

Jika ada pertanyaan, dapat hubungi saya di 0816.636.149

TERIMA KASIH sekali lagi, saya pribadi sangat amat percaya, 40 ekor bisa partisipasi dalam program 1st National Grow Out karena dukungan semua pihak

*Daftar Kota Domisili Peserta Grow Out:*
Bekasi = 2 orang
Serpong = 4 peserta
Jakarta = 8 peserta
Bandung = 6 peserta
Bogor = 1 peserta
Semarang = 2 peserta
Bali = 1 peserta
Surabaya = 1 peserta
Solo = 2 peserta
Makasar = 2 peserta

----------


## rvidella

Update per 14 APRIL 2008

*** Buat yang ambil program installments, saya akan tuliskan jumlah yang telah terkumpul berdasarkan dana yang sudah masuk ke rekening saya ***

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID **
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 12 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick)
11) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick) ** PAID **
12) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick)
13) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
14) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick)
15) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 3jt)
16) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick) (Installments Rp 1,5jt)
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick) ** PAID **
2 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
29) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) (Installments Rp 3jt)
30) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
31) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
32) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
33) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
34) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 3jt)
35) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick)
36) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick)
37) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
3 ::  No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick)
39) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
40) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID ** (Installments Rp 3jt)

----------


## rvidella

update sedikit ttg TANIGUCHI KOHAKU GO

ikan semakin besar .... masih dikasih makan setiap 2 jam sekali dari jam 7 pagi smp jam 5 sore

ini suasana kolam pas kita baru datang




Pak Robby lagi cari 3 ekor ikan dia ... mana yah?



ini moderator yang selalu baca tapi gak pernah ngetik (jarang kali ...) ... pada liatin apa sih?


trek trek trek .... terdengar bunyi auto feeder semprotin pelet azayaka hi-grow


ini lagi pada sibuk aja milih ikan dan lagi mikir ... bisa dimasukkin kolam GO gak yah?
nge-kost gratis gitu


SANTAI dulu ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## rvidella

"pak ayi, ikan saya mana????? ini yang saya punya pak" .... kata SEKJEN KOI-S


kata pak ayi "kok pak robby bisa gak liat yah? ... tapi ikannya yang mana yah?"


coba si moderator pemalu bantuin dah ..... eh kalah cepat sama orangnya star koi kok? 
kata moderator pemalu "kok tumben gue bisa kalah cepet yah?"

----------


## rvidella



----------


## Soegianto

lihat kesana kog gak ajak2  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhh jadi pengen liat

----------


## Soegianto

> wuihhhhh jadi pengen liat


jangan om nti mau nyebur lagi ....angkatnya repot  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuihhhhh jadi pengen liat
> 
> 
> jangan om nti mau nyebur lagi ....angkatnya repot


Hahahahaha  ::   ::  Om Soegi dan om Bunta makin gila aja

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...



makin mesra tepatnya

om

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...



makin mesra tepatnya

om soegi ... aku juga diculik kemaren hueheheheheh ngaku2

----------


## rvidella

Update per 14 APRIL 2008

*** Buat yang ambil program installments, saya akan tuliskan jumlah yang telah terkumpul berdasarkan dana yang sudah masuk ke rekening saya ***

1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 12 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
11) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick) ** PAID **
12) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick) ** PAID **
13) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
14) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
15) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID **
16) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick) ** PAID **
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick) ** PAID **
2 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
29) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) ** PAID **
30) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
31) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
32) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
33) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
34) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** 
35) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
36) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick) ** PAID **
37) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
3 ::  No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
39) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
40) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID **

----------


## Soegianto

::  
om soegi ... aku juga diculik kemaren hueheheheheh ngaku2[/quote]
diculik ??
pasrah kali..........

----------


## rvidella

Update per 5 Juni 2009


1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
6) No 6 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 31 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
7) No 7. Benny Semarang (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
8.) No 8. Soegianto Jakarta (#37 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
9) No 9. Benny Semarang (# 8 pick) ** PAID **
10) No 12 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 33 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
11) No 13 William Pantoni Serpong (#25 pick) ** PAID **
12) No 14 Nurdi Solo (#22 pick) ** PAID **
13) No 15 Henkky Jakarta ( # 19 pick ) ** PAID **
14) No 16 Erick Tohir Jakarta (No 32 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
15) No 17 Wandrie Jakarta ( # 24 pick ) ** PAID **
16) No 18. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
17) No 21. Wanta Bandung (# 10 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
1 ::  No 22. Anggit Jakarta (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
19) No 23. Yumin Bandung (# 4 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
20) No 26. Yumin Bandung (# 5 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
21) No. 27 Ronnya Andry Serpong (#35 pick )
22) No 28. Tri Serpong (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
23) No 29. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
24) No 30 Erick Tohir Jakarta (# 34 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
25) No 31 Adrianto Bali (#39 pick) ** PAID **
26) No.32 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
27) No 33 Teguh JavaKoi Bekasi (# 40 pick) ** PAID **
2 ::  No 34 Budi Surabaya (#21 pick)
29) No 35 Hasan Bogor (#23 pick) ** PAID **
30) No 37. Abi/Hendra Serpong (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
31) No 39 Ari-Radja Solo (#27 pick)
32) No 40 Adrianto Bali (#20th pick) ** PAID ** 
33) No.41 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
34) No 42 Bayu Jakarta ( #38 pick ) ** PAID ** 
35) No 44. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 29 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
36) No 46 Sepo ( # 18 pick) ** PAID **
37) No.47 Achmad Makasar (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
3 ::  No.48 Tino Semarang (# 12 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
39) No.49 Robby Iwan Jakarta (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
40) No.50 Bayu Jakarta (#26 pick) ** PAID **

5% Hasil Penjualan juga telah diserah-terimakan ke pihak majalah KOI-s

Thanks all,

Dodo

----------


## Kokok

::  # xx pics, maksudnya apa sih?

----------


## rvidella

> # xx pics, maksudnya apa sih?


apa nih pak kokok?

----------


## dattairadian

pick bukan pics

----------


## rvidella

o itu ya

Lg mau coba cr korelasi antara urutan pilih n no pemenang

----------


## Kokok

om Datta terima kasih koreksinya. jadi korelasi toh maksudnya (manggut manggut dan senyum bijak). wah gawat nih kalau sudah mulai pakai cara ilmiah. btw, kalau ternyata tidak ada korelasi atau korelasinya kecil, apakah akan mempengaruhi harga? hehehe, (GO ini tidak ada perbedaan harga seperti GO nya Koi's di wijaya lho om Dodo), wah mau ada diskon nih u/ yang pick belakangan. Kalau bisa diikuti grow nya satu per satu, mungkin lebih seru om Dodo, soalnya setelah saya melihat u/ kesekian kalinya deviasi pertumbuhannya cukup jauh. (mungkin perlu magangin satu orang untuk ukur mengukur). Tapi ada unsur pattern juga sih ya. hmm

----------


## rvidella

sebetulnya mau liat nanti koi terpilih sang penangkar apakah yg no awal krn faktor pilih pertama apa ada kuda hitam juga akan muncul untuk jenis kohaku

----------


## William Pantoni

Untuk mensukseskan 1st National GO Competition, KOIS merencanakan SEWA BUS untuk nonton bareng rame2 pada saat penjurian oleh om Taniguchi di Starkoi, Bandung.

Penjurian direncanakan tanggal 15  Augustus 2009 ( tentative ) 
Tempat tujuan : Starkoi, Bandung
Pickup point : Citos
Biaya : akan di inform nanti

Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.

1.  TSA
2.  Abiserpong
3.  Eddy Nitto
4.  RonnyAndri
5.  Edwin
6.  Hendra E.
7.  Luki
8.  William Pantoni
9.  Rudi Showa
10. Anggit
11. ............
12. ............
13. ............

Silahkan dilanjut bagi yg berminat.

----------


## TSA

> Untuk mensukseskan 1st National GO Competition, KOIS merencanakan SEWA BUS untuk nonton bareng rame2 pada saat penjurian oleh om Taniguchi di Starkoi, Bandung.
> 
> Penjurian direncanakan tanggal 15  Augustus 2009 ( tentative ) 
> Tempat tujuan : Starkoi, Bandung
> Pickup point : Citos
> Biaya : akan di inform nanti


Wah.. kalau banyak yg ikut seru nich... bareng2 seharian sama para penggemar koi.....hm....dah kebayang ramenya.....ayo... rame2 picnic ke Bandung...he .. he.. he.....jadi inget jaman sekolah dulu.....  ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## dattairadian

count me in (mau nonton)  ::

----------


## TSA

> count me in (mau nonton)


Sik asik..... kapan lagi bisa seharian sama para suhu....ngobrolin koi.........

Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.

1. TSA
2. Abiserpong
3. Eddy Nitto
4. RonnyAndri
5. Edwin
6. Hendra E.
7. Luki
8. William Pantoni
9. Rudi Showa
10. Anggit
11. Datta R
12. ............
13. ............

Ayo..ayo..... 

Tsa

----------


## abiserpong

> Untuk mensukseskan 1st National GO Competition, KOIS merencanakan SEWA BUS untuk nonton bareng rame2 pada saat penjurian oleh om Taniguchi di Starkoi, Bandung.
> 
> Penjurian direncanakan tanggal 15  Augustus 2009 ( tentative ) 
> Tempat tujuan : Starkoi, Bandung
> Pickup point : Citos
> Biaya : akan di inform nanti
> 
> Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> count me in (mau nonton) 
> 
> 
> Sik asik..... kapan lagi bisa seharian sama para suhu....ngobrolin koi.........
> 
> Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.
> 
> ...


Sippp.....om Tsa.
Rekan-rekan silahkan........  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

berangkatnya dari mana? kalo nga ada halangan ikuuut...

----------


## William Pantoni

Rencana berangkat dari Chitos....
Utk yg berminat, bisa segera daftar disini segera supaya penyewaan bus bisa disesuaikan dengan jumlah peserta.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Rencana berangkat dari Chitos....
> Utk yg berminat, bisa segera daftar disini segera supaya penyewaan bus bisa disesuaikan dengan jumlah peserta.


  ::   ::  saya di jakarta barat om will kalo ke chitos... lagi jauuuuh...

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Rencana berangkat dari Chitos....
> Utk yg berminat, bisa segera daftar disini segera supaya penyewaan bus bisa disesuaikan dengan jumlah peserta.
> 
> 
>    saya di jakarta barat om will kalo ke chitos... lagi jauuuuh...


he he he mendingan ngumpul di Citos om.....daripada ngumpul di Bandung...  ::  
ayo... om rame2.....picnic....  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

hehehe saya mikirnya balik dari bandung udah malem,cape dah gtu nyetir balik lagi ke rumah huamm.....

lagian masih lama daftar aja dulu ah hehehe...

----------


## TSA

Ok om Mikael...catet....



> Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.
> 
> 1. TSA
> 2. Abiserpong
> 3. Eddy Nitto
> 4. RonnyAndri
> 5. Edwin
> 6. Hendra E.
> 7. Luki
> ...

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Will, mau dong ikut kapan lagi copy darat ama punggawa2 KOI's.
Di catat yg om dan diinform biayanya juga.

Terima kasih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Ok om Mikael...catet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.
> ...

----------


## chaka

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Ok om Mikael...catet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> ...


bila diperkenankan aku ikut ya, thanks

----------


## rvidella

tadi ngobrol dikit sama pak ayi ... kemungkinan judging adalah menggunakan japanese style dimana akan dinilai per 5 ikan ... dan pemilik dari masing-masing ikan bisa maju untuk melihat penilaian dari sang breeder dan diperbolehkan untuk bertanya mengenai ikannya yang sedang dinilai

kita berharap grow out ini bisa membawa pengalaman dan pembelajaran yang baik bagi peserta GO kali ini

tadi pak ayi cerita kalau taniguchi sangat puas dengan perkembangan ikan GO kita, dan dia bilang harusnya kita pakai ikan yang lebih tinggi lagi grade-nya  hmmmmmmmm   ::  

dia bilang mungkin season ini dia mau siapkan 2 indukan ... kohaku dan sanke ... jadi dia mau reserve 2 kolam yang ada di star koi untuk GO di next season .... hmmmmm gosip gosip ... digosok makin sip

thanks buat supportnya yah teman-teman

Dodo

----------


## dattairadian

wah, pembelajaran yang baik tuh untuk kita semua dalam belajar apresiasi!!   ::   ::  
Ayo2.. Siapa lagi nih yang mau ikut?!!   ::   ::  

Bagi peserta GO maupun yg mau nonton bisa daftar disini.

1. TSA
2. Abiserpong
3. Eddy Nitto
4. RonnyAndri
5. Edwin
6. Hendra E.
7. Luki
8. William Pantoni
9. Rudi Showa
10. Anggit
11. Datta R
12. Mikaelsebastian
13. Fauzy Mahri
14. Chaka
15. .......

----------


## este

> tadi ngobrol dikit sama pak ayi ... kemungkinan judging adalah menggunakan japanese style dimana akan dinilai per 5 ikan ... dan pemilik dari masing-masing ikan bisa maju untuk melihat penilaian dari sang breeder dan diperbolehkan untuk bertanya mengenai ikannya yang sedang dinilai
> 
> kita berharap grow out ini bisa membawa pengalaman dan pembelajaran yang baik bagi peserta GO kali ini
> 
> tadi pak ayi cerita kalau taniguchi sangat puas dengan perkembangan ikan GO kita, dan dia bilang harusnya kita pakai ikan yang lebih tinggi lagi grade-nya  hmmmmmmmm   
> 
> dia bilang mungkin season ini dia mau siapkan 2 indukan ... kohaku dan sanke ... jadi dia mau reserve 2 kolam yang ada di star koi untuk GO di next season .... hmmmmm gosip gosip ... digosok makin sip
> 
> thanks buat supportnya yah teman-teman
> ...




Ikuttttttt     ::   ::

----------


## adrie

pak, tlg dikasi liputannya ya, bagi yang ga bisa liat langsung.

jgn hanya fotonya aja, tp kl bisa faktor2 / penilaian2 apa aja yg membuat 'pemenang' terpilih

----------


## Kokok

jadi 15 agustus nih?

----------


## abiserpong

Om will, Tsa..... 
Kalau hanya 14 orang yang sudah terdaftar, sepertinya berangkat bareng yang kita rencanakan tidak dapat terlaksana.
Dari 14 orang itupun ada beberapa orang team inti MERAH PUTIH yang harus memisahkan diri pulang lebih awal untuk cek persiapan show besok harinya.

Dengan kapasitas bus kecil 25 orang, .....sangat tidak efisien.
Mungkin ada solusi lain..... silahkan........  ::

----------


## TSA

> Om will, Tsa..... 
> Kalau hanya 14 orang yang sudah terdaftar, sepertinya berangkat bareng yang kita rencanakan tidak dapat terlaksana.
> Dari 14 orang itupun ada beberapa orang team inti MERAH PUTIH yang harus memisahkan diri pulang lebih awal untuk cek persiapan show besok harinya.
> 
> Dengan kapasitas bus kecil 25 orang, .....sangat tidak efisien.
> Mungkin ada solusi lain..... silahkan........


he he he ... bener juga nich kayaknya ......
Gimana pendapat rekan2 lain? ........ atau kita ganti dg Konvoi aja?........Brk dari HTP ...... pulang dari Bandung langsung HTP .... rame2 nyiapin kontes Merah Putih .....

Tsa

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Om will, Tsa..... 
> Kalau hanya 14 orang yang sudah terdaftar, sepertinya berangkat bareng yang kita rencanakan tidak dapat terlaksana.
> Dari 14 orang itupun ada beberapa orang team inti MERAH PUTIH yang harus memisahkan diri pulang lebih awal untuk cek persiapan show besok harinya.
> 
> Dengan kapasitas bus kecil 25 orang, .....sangat tidak efisien.
> Mungkin ada solusi lain..... silahkan........ 
> 
> ...


Konvoi boleh juga om, gimana kalau berangkat kumpul di stop an KM 19 cikampek......  ::

----------


## Kokok

kan ada KIA pregio seperti cipaganti, bisa order 1 atau 2, ( order 1 saja kalau sebagian ikut jadi panitia merah putih)

----------


## William Pantoni

Dikarenakan kurangnya peserta dan 70% dari peserta adalah pasukan inti kontes merah putih   ::  dan harus pulang cepat, tour bandung bersama ini DIBATALKAN.

Untuk yg masih niat nonton penjurian GO ini, bisa langsung ketemu di bandung Star Koi...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

wah..........

----------


## William Pantoni

> wah..........


Abis om Soegi ga daftar sih...jadi batal tuh... :P

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> wah..........
> 
> 
> Abis om Soegi ga daftar sih...jadi batal tuh... :P


ya wis daftar d...........telat yah?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kalau p soegi daftar jadi peserta ya udah gak pas lagi. Biasanya khan sponsor. Yang namanya sponsor gak pernah itung2an soal efisien, yang penting epektip pake "p"

----------


## Soegianto

> Kalau p soegi daftar jadi peserta ya udah gak pas lagi. Biasanya khan sponsor. Yang namanya sponsor gak pernah itung2an soal efisien, yang penting epektip pake "p"


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Update per 14 APRIL 2008
> 
> *** Buat yang ambil program installments, saya akan tuliskan jumlah yang telah terkumpul berdasarkan dana yang sudah masuk ke rekening saya ***
> 
> 1) No 1. Djuju Bandung (# 11 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
> 2) No 2. Herman Nuari Bandung (# 28 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
> 3) No 3. Dani Bandung (#36 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
> 4) No 4 Ferry Bekasi (# 30 pick) ** PAID **
> 5) No 5. Teddy Bandung (# 9 pick) ** PAID ** (via star koi)
> ...


AYO TEBAK-TEBAKAN, DARI 40 EKOR INI, MANA YANG BAKAL KELUAR SEBAGAI '' GRAND CHAMPION ''.........  ::

----------


## abiserpong

>

----------


## abiserpong

>

----------


## Soegianto

harusnya 08 yg menang .......................
tp luntur  ::  

kalau lihat foto  mungkin 18 or 29??????????????????  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> harusnya 08 yg menang .......................
> tp luntur  
> 
> kalau lihat foto  mungkin 18 or 29??????????????????


Ikut kecewa om..... 08 luntur   ::   ( Kenapa....... milih yang bakal luntur......  )
Kalau saya teteup milih 37, 29, 18.......  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

om btw acaranya tanggal berapa jam berapa yah tepatnya?

pergi barengnya nga jadi nih??

----------


## Soegianto

pergi masing2 ktm di bdg.........
jd no 18 yah om abi  ::

----------


## luki

> pergi masing2 ktm di bdg.........
> jd no 18 yah om abi



saya jagoin no 21

----------


## Soegianto

yg kalah traktir kentuky  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by rvidella


Yang ini kale...yang bakal jadi juara....  ::   ::   :: 
Pattern nya antik gitu...symbol "tanda tanya " bisa tawarin ke GUESS...  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> yg kalah traktir kentuky


traktir botol aja besok nya di merah putih....

----------


## Soegianto

botol apa ??? martel ?

----------


## luki

> botol apa ??? martel ?


jangan martell dong...
yang ringan ringan aja.....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> yg kalah traktir kentuky


Deal ya om soegi, om luki ....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> botol apa ??? martel ?
> 
> 
> jangan martell dong...
> yang ringan ringan aja.....


Yg ringan2 seperti teh botol,  aqua botol...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> botol apa ??? martel ?
> 
> 
> jangan martell dong...
> yang ringan ringan aja.....


YA..... alkohol 70 %.........  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


hari minggu nya bantuin ya oom willl....
kalo sendiri ga habis nih.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

tenang om ..............pasti hbs malah kurang.............. :P

----------


## rvidella

Taniguchi selain menilai 50 kohaku yang sedang GO ... pada saat penilaian di hari sabtu ini juga dia akan melelang 10 ekor ikan dia ukuran mungkin yah 15-35cm ... jenis: Kohaku, Sanke, Sanke Ginrin

Demikian updatenya ... dan ditunggu kedatangannya ....

Thanks,

----------


## este

> Taniguchi selain menilai 50 kohaku yang sedang GO ... pada saat penilaian di hari sabtu ini juga dia akan melelang 10 ekor ikan dia ukuran mungkin yah 15-35cm ... jenis: Kohaku, Sanke, Sanke Ginrin
> 
> Demikian updatenya ... dan ditunggu kedatangannya ....
> 
> Thanks,


Kapan om lelang di bandung.. 
Ikut nonton ah kalo sempet...^^

----------


## Rova

Sabtu ini pak..

----------


## TSA

> Sabtu ini pak..


yup .... tgl 15 Agustus 09

----------


## rvidella

> om btw acaranya tanggal berapa jam berapa yah tepatnya?
> 
> pergi barengnya nga jadi nih??



acara akan dimulai jam 11an ... kalo mau bisa datang dari pagi
jam 8 an ikan akan ditangkap dari kolam GO ...
piala didatangkan dari jepang langsung
Taniguchi juga bawa 10 ikan 15-35cm kalo tidak salah buat dilelang
jenis: Kohaku, Sanke dan Sanke Ginrin ...

hope to see you all there

----------


## Rova

Saya ramalkan ini best tategoinya...
mudah-mudahan benar..

----------


## Rova

Kayaknya ini yg bakal jadi Grand Championya...
Sekali lagi semoga prediksi saya benar..

----------


## adrie

bgmna? blm ada reportase??

ap sekalian habis merah putih selesai

----------


## dani

Benar dua2xnya...

----------


## dani

Om Abi/Hendra selamat buat GC nya!!!

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Abi/Hendra selamat buat GC nya!!!


Memang susah d...lawan matanya Abi dan Hendra.
Angkat tangan...angkat jempol.

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> Om Abi/Hendra selamat buat GC nya!!!
> 
> 
> Memang susah d...lawan matanya Abi dan Hendra.
> Angkat tangan...angkat jempol.



congrats ya .... dapet ikan super dari taniguchi ... sayang fotonya gak ada ... ada yang sempet foto?



Grand Champion 



reserved GC (Benny Semarang)


Best tategoi (Hendra)


Penyerahan piala dan sertifikat dari taniguchi 


kapan lagi bisa liat jepang kayak gini?

----------


## rvidella

suasana penjurian dan pemilihan ... hingga terakhir di bak bunder dipilih 6 ekor terbaik untuk ditentukan pemilihan 3 ekor terbaik guna memperebutkan GC, Reserved GC, Best Tategoi



pak soegi fei dan ibu cheung ... akhirnya penampakan nih ibu cheung huehehehehehe


pak robby dan admin kita dari semarang mas beryl


pemenang lelang kita .... kang dani purnama


ikan yang akan di-lelang di acara penilaian GO kemarin

----------


## rvidella

Dari bak hijau dipilih dan dipindahkan ke bak biru 


mana ya? dipilih dipilih

----------


## rvidella

BEST SIX (DISINI the real test karena Taniguchi sangat amat bingung untuk menentukan best tategoi, dan GC dan RGC)


hmmmmmmm


Finally ......


Untuk melihat foto lengkapnya ada di http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm16 ... TANIGUCHI/

aku mau berangkat merah putih dulu yah ....

thanks buat semua peserta dan semua pihak yang telah menyukseskan acara ini ... Taniguchi said to us "don't mind the pattern, i bring you the better bodies, and you will be satisfied" ... ok ok taniguchi-san ... wa wait for your next better babies

mohon maaf buat kesalahan dan ketidak-nyamanan yang timbul karena Taniguchi GO ini (jika ada .... jadi tidak bisa menatap pak willian huehehehehe ... tanda tanya di ikannya tiba-tiba berubah menjadi tanda seru, titik, koma bercampur baur) huehehehehe 

peace mr will-p!!!

----------


## Rova

sanke ginrinya bgs...

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi/Hendra selamat buat GC nya!!!


Terima kasih om dani..........  ::  
Selamat juga om, ikan lelang cover taniguchi nya bagus.....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> william pantoni menulis :
> 
> Memang susah d...lawan matanya Abi dan Hendra.
> Angkat tangan...angkat jempol.


Lagi beruntung aja om.......  ::  
Ikan peserta yang lainnya juga bagus-bagus semua, juri membutuhkan waktu yang lama untuk menentukan pemenang.
Terima kasih buat om dodo, om ayi W.....  ::  

Sistem seleksi :
Ikan dimasukan ke bak secara acak per 5 ekor, disini juri bebas menentukan berapa ekor yang akan masuk babak berikutnya
( ada yang keangkat 1, 2, 3, ada juga yang keangkat semua ).
Terkumpul 26 ekor yang akan maju untuk seleksi babak berikutnya ( hampir 1/2 dari total kontestan ).

Juri membutuhkan waktu lama untuk menentukan 12 ekor untuk terbaik.
Selanjutnya diseleksi lagi untuk menentukan 6 besar,......

Dari 6 ekor ini dipilih Grand, Runner up Grand Champion, Best Tategoi.
Terjadi diskusi yang cukup seru dan panjang, bahkan untuk menentukan Best Tategoi juri harus meraba dan memegang ikannya.

----------


## Soegianto

selamet buat om hendra dan om abi  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Terima kasih om soegi......   ::

----------


## Rova

Selamat om abi..
Mantab nih ikan...   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Selamat om abi..
> Mantab nih ikan...


Ya om...., tapi sayang ikan ini ( no. 2 ) bukan ikan saya.........   ::  
Justru ikan ini yang ngalahin ikan saya yang lain ( no. 37, ternyata male ) untuk Best Tategoi.

abi hendra punya yang Grand Champion aja om (no. 18 )....



> Grand Champion


BTW tebakan om rova tepat sekali, salut........  ::

----------


## sepo

wah wah wahhhhhhhhhh,rua a a a a r biuasa selamat om,jadi btw ikan yang tersingkir alias tdk masuk kategori ,tdk di posting perkembangannya ya????

----------


## dani

Om2x Juara... ikan Champion nya asik kayanya kalo dilelang dsini...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

wah wah....ditantang top bidder nih.... :P

----------


## rvidella

> wah wah wahhhhhhhhhh,rua a a a a r biuasa selamat om,jadi btw ikan yang tersingkir alias tdk masuk kategori ,tdk di posting perkembangannya ya????


mohon maaf nih pak sonny
saya sudah minta sama pak ayi juga untuk foto dan ukur ulang agar kita bisa sama sama belajar yah
dan buat yang sudah bawa langsung pulang kesayangannya akan kita minta foto terbaru dan ukurannya juga

demikian penjelasannya .... thanks

----------


## sepo

> Originally Posted by sepo
> 
> wah wah wahhhhhhhhhh,rua a a a a r biuasa selamat om,jadi btw ikan yang tersingkir alias tdk masuk kategori ,tdk di posting perkembangannya ya????
> 
> 
> mohon maaf nih pak sonny
> saya sudah minta sama pak ayi juga untuk foto dan ukur ulang agar kita bisa sama sama belajar yah
> dan buat yang sudah bawa langsung pulang kesayangannya akan kita minta foto terbaru dan ukurannya juga
> 
> demikian penjelasannya .... thanks


beres bro, no problem

----------


## Rova

> Terima kasih om soegi......


Yang male ukuran brp om?

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Terima kasih om soegi......  
> 
> 
> Yang male ukuran brp om?


43 cm om.....

----------


## abiserpong

Bagi yang berhalangan hadir, mudah-mudahan foto ini bisa sedikit membantu memberi gambaran....

SELEKSI PERTAMA 26 ekor yang akan maju untuk seleksi selanjutnya :

----------


## abiserpong

SELEKSI KEDUA 12 ekor.....

----------


## aie

mantep2 tuh kohaku nya . :P 
jd pengen serok liat warna merah seger2 gt semua ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dani

> wah wah....ditantang top bidder nih.... :P



Yah... barangkali ada yg tersentuh hatinya Om!!!   ::

----------


## abiserpong

SELEKSI KETIGA FINALIS 6 BESAR .......

----------


## abiserpong

GRAND CHAMPION


RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION


BEST TATEGOI

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by sepo
> 
> wah wah wahhhhhhhhhh,rua a a a a r biuasa selamat om,jadi btw ikan yang tersingkir alias tdk masuk kategori ,tdk di posting perkembangannya ya????
> 
> 
> mohon maaf nih pak sonny
> saya sudah minta sama pak ayi juga untuk foto dan ukur ulang agar kita bisa sama sama belajar yah
> dan buat yang sudah bawa langsung pulang kesayangannya akan kita minta foto terbaru dan ukurannya juga
> 
> demikian penjelasannya .... thanks


Ditunggu foto nya om Dodo...dan juga utk yg sudah bawa pulang bisa tolong diposting jg....utk melihat perkembangan nya.

----------


## mrbunta

mantep mantep oi.

----------


## rvidella

> Ditunggu foto nya om Dodo...dan juga utk yg sudah bawa pulang bisa tolong diposting jg....utk melihat perkembangan nya.



ok pak wil
pak ayi baru saja pulang dari makasar ... tapi soon will come ya pak wil
sabar yah boss

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> Ditunggu foto nya om Dodo...dan juga utk yg sudah bawa pulang bisa tolong diposting jg....utk melihat perkembangan nya.
> 
> 
> 
> ok pak wil
> pak ayi baru saja pulang dari makasar ... tapi soon will come ya pak wil
> sabar yah boss


wah om dodo menurut saya memang seharusnya dibuat kaya go ogata gitu ada album foto sebelum dan sesudah. 
menurut saya ikutan go kan sekalian buat belajar perkembangan ikan dari farm tertentu. selain dapat ikan bagus.
pas waktu itu om dodo bilang nga ada sih agak kecewa hehehe tapi nga masalah..

mengenai ukuran ikan kemaren pulang saya nga sempat ngukur dan foto. saya nga ada bak karantina jadi ikan cuman mandi pk dan masuk kolam hehehe untung nga ada masalah ikan sampai sekarang sehat. kalo om dodo bersedia ngukurin dan fotoin, serokan dan bak ukur sudah ready tinggal datang saja hehehehe....

----------


## rvidella

> wah om dodo menurut saya memang seharusnya dibuat kaya go ogata gitu ada album foto sebelum dan sesudah. 
> menurut saya ikutan go kan sekalian buat belajar perkembangan ikan dari farm tertentu. selain dapat ikan bagus.
> pas waktu itu om dodo bilang nga ada sih agak kecewa hehehe tapi nga masalah..


mohon maaf telah membuat kecewa   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by mikaelsebastian
> 
> 
> wah om dodo menurut saya memang seharusnya dibuat kaya go ogata gitu ada album foto sebelum dan sesudah. 
> menurut saya ikutan go kan sekalian buat belajar perkembangan ikan dari farm tertentu. selain dapat ikan bagus.
> pas waktu itu om dodo bilang nga ada sih agak kecewa hehehe tapi nga masalah..
> 
> 
> mohon maaf telah membuat kecewa


Sedikit penjelasan ... ikan yang dari Taniguchi Kohaku GO ini baru diangkat pagi hari sebelum penilaian ... lalu dimasukan kedalam 2 bak fiber dan langsung diapresiasi oleh penangkarnya ... setelah acara selesai kebetulan ada beberapa ikan yang langsung diambil pemiliknya. Jadi sekali lagi saya memohon maaf atas hal ini ... karena kita tidak memfoto dan mengukur ikannya dan juga membuat foto album dari kegiatan ini. Secara pribadi dan atas nama panitia, aku minta maaf yah.

*Ini ada ukuran awal sebelum Grow Out.*
no urut = ukuran
1 =  22cm
2 =  21cm
3 = 20 cm
4 = 19 cm
5 = 18 cm
6 = 26 cm
7 = 26 cm
8 = 24 cm
9 = 24 cm
10= 24 cm

11= 25cm
12= 23cm
13= 24cm
14= 23cm
15= 23cm
16= 23cm
17= 22cm
18= 21cm
19= 22cm
20= 23cm

21= 21cm
22= 19cm
23= 20cm
24= 21cm
25= 19cm
26= 21cm
27= 20cm
28= 19cm
29= 19cm
30= 20cm

31= 19cm
32= 19cm
33= 19cm
34= 19cm
35= 18cm
36= 18cm
37= 28cm
38= 23cm
39= 22cm
40= 22cm

41= 20cm
42= 21cm
43= 21cm
44= 21cm
45= 20cm
46= 20cm
47= 29cm
48= 19cm
49= 18cm
50= 18cm

Ini juga ada kiriman foto dari Pak Henkky yang waktu itu ambilnya berbarengan dengan Pak Wandrie MichaelSebastian. Kohakunya Grow dari 23cm ke 42cm = 19cm selama 5 bulan.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Originally Posted by mikaelsebastian
> 
> 
> wah om dodo menurut saya memang seharusnya dibuat kaya go ogata gitu ada album foto sebelum dan sesudah. 
> menurut saya ikutan go kan sekalian buat belajar perkembangan ikan dari farm tertentu. selain dapat ikan bagus.
> pas waktu itu om dodo bilang nga ada sih agak kecewa hehehe tapi nga masalah..
> 
> 
> mohon maaf telah membuat kecewa


  ::   ::   ::  becanda bro jangan diseriusin ok. taon depan kalo go lagi daftar dulu ok hehehehe....

ikan ku kayanya 40an cm, male .

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mikaelsebastian
> 
> ...


huahahahahaa harus serius om kalo mau profesional kan ... dan karena pak ayi tidak ada di forum jadi aku yang balas deh sepengetahuan aku yah ... tapi kapan aku mampir dan kita foto ikan u yah ... when is the best time?
sekalian siapa tahu ada ikan bosen mau dijual dengan harga bosen ... nanti sekalian kita foto dan ukur ... dan kita pasarkan huahahahaahahaha

dasar dodo .... sambil menyelam ... minum .... susuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu loh .....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

boleh2   ::   ::  nanti diatur lagi waktunya toh sudah mau libur panjang hehehe...

----------


## abiserpong

> Sistem seleksi :
> Ikan dimasukan ke bak secara acak per 5 ekor, disini juri bebas menentukan berapa ekor yang akan masuk babak berikutnya
> ( ada yang keangkat 1, 2, 3, ada juga yang keangkat semua ).
> Terkumpul 26 ekor yang akan maju untuk seleksi babak berikutnya ( hampir 1/2 dari total kontestan )


BAK 1


BAK 2


BAK 3


BAK 4


BAK 5


BAK 6


BAK 7


BAK 8


BAK 9


BAK 10

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak abi ....   ::

----------


## dani

Om Dodo! Kapan ikan yg GO ini diupload ukuran dan foto hasil GO nya satu persatu?

----------


## rvidella

*Ini ada ukuran awal dan akhir sebelum Grow Out.*
no urut = ukuran
1 =  22cm - 40cm = 18cm growth
2 =  21cm - 20cm = 19cm growth
3 = 20 cm - 36cm = 16cm growth
4 = 19 cm - 35cm = 16cm growth
5 = 18 cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
6 = 26 cm - 42cm = 16cm growth
7 = 26 cm - 48cm = 22cm growth
8 = 24 cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
9 = 24 cm - 42cm = 18cm growth
10= 24 cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)

11= 25cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
12= 23cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
13= 24cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
14= 23cm - 41cm = 18cm growth
15= 23cm - 42cm = 19cm growth
16= 23cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
17= 22cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
18= 21cm - 41cm = 20cm growth
19= 22cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
20= 23cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)

21= 21cm - 40cm = 19cm growth
22= 19cm - 37cm = 18cm growth
23= 20cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
24= 21cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
25= 19cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
26= 21cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
27= 20cm - 29cm = 9cm growth
28= 19cm - 34cm = 15cm growth
29= 19cm - 36cm = 15cm growth
30= 20cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)

31= 19cm - 35cm = 16cm growth
32= 19cm - 39cm = 20cm growth
33= 19cm - 30cm = 11cm growth
34= 19cm - 36cm = 17cm growth
35= 18cm - 39cm = 21cm growth
36= 18cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
37= 28cm - 43cm = 15cm growth
38= 23cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
39= 22cm - 42cm = 20cm growth
40= 22cm - 43cm = 21cm growth

41= 20cm - 39cm = 19cm growth
42= 21cm - 36cm = 15cm growth
43= 21cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
44= 21cm - 38cm = 17cm growth
45= 20cm (sdh diambil pemiliknya)
46= 20cm - 37cm = 17cm growth
47= 19cm - 35cm = 16cm growth
48= 19cm - 35cm = 16cm growth
49= 18cm - 37cm = 19cm growth
50= 18cm - 37cm = 19cm growth

*Kohaku #1* 


*Kohaku #2* 


*Kohaku #3* 


*Kohaku #4* 


*Kohaku #6* 


*Kohaku #7* 


*Kohaku #9* 


*Kohaku #14* 


*Kohaku #15* 


*Kohaku #18* 


*Kohaku #21* 


*Kohaku #22* 


*Kohaku #27* 


*Kohaku #28* 


*Kohaku #29* 


*Kohaku #31* 


*Kohaku #32* 


*Kohaku #33* 


*Kohaku #34* 


*Kohaku #35* 


*Kohaku #37* 


*Kohaku #39* 


*Kohaku #40* 


*Kohaku #41* 


*Kohaku #42* 


*Kohaku #44* 


*Kohaku #46* 


*Kohaku #47* 


*Kohaku #48* 


*Kohaku #49* 


*Kohaku #50*

----------


## dani

TOP Om Dodo!!!
Makasih!

----------


## rvidella

> TOP Om Dodo!!!
> Makasih!


yes sir .....

kemaren dari di forum yang terpilih adalah 40 ekor ... sedangkan sisanya 10 ekor diambil oleh seorang pemilik koi centre di bandung ... tapi yang aku dengar kebetulan mengalami "musibah" sehingga 10 ekor ini berpulang lebih cepat kepada Sang Pemilik Nyawa ...

jadi demikian update dari saya ... and hope all os us can learn something here ...
ada yang hi nya nambah gila-gilaan dan ada juga yang berkurang alias luntur ... (2 ekor setahu saya, dan 1 very very unlucky fish secara pattern walau body grow big)

 ::

----------


## dani

Waduh! Ada yg mati? Sayang bgt! Turut berduka cita deh...
Om Dodo, at least sekarang kita lebih tau lagi memilih ikan calon bagus dgn meliat foto2x di atas.
Thanks Om!!!

----------


## rvidella

> Waduh! Ada yg mati? Sayang bgt! Turut berduka cita deh...
> Om Dodo, at least sekarang kita lebih tau lagi memilih ikan calon bagus dgn meliat foto2x di atas.
> Thanks Om!!!


sama-sama belajar yah kang
guna dari forum kan? tempat ketemu sesama hobbyist dan sama-sama belajar yah ...

----------


## dani

> sama-sama belajar yah kang
> guna dari forum kan? tempat ketemu sesama hobbyist dan sama-sama belajar yah ...



Setuju Om!!!

----------


## dani

Om Dodo! Kohaku #29 kayanya tidak match deh, coba ditengok lagi!!!

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo! Kohaku #29 kayanya tidak match deh, coba ditengok lagi!!!


GOOD EYE .... sudah dibetulkan yah pak dani


Pak Abi pm saya dan ini pm Pak Abi: (Gak apa di share disini yah pak)

Do, ikannya Taniguchi ini sudah saya karyakan dari dini......  :: 
Yang no. 18 sesudah GC, besoknya ikut Merah Putih hanya dapat no.1.
Kemaren di rancamaya Bogor, ukuran 43 cm baru beruntung jadi Young Champ.

Kohaku hadiah GC Taniguchi ukuran 48 cm, Kemaren beruntung dapat Adult Champ mengalahkan ukuran di atasnya, Thx do....., ikan Taniguchi TOP......  ::

----------


## dani

> Pak Abi pm saya dan ini pm Pak Abi: (Gak apa di share disini yah pak)
> 
> Do, ikannya Taniguchi ini sudah saya karyakan dari dini...... 
> Yang no. 18 sesudah GC, besoknya ikut Merah Putih hanya dapat no.1.
> Kemaren di rancamaya Bogor, ukuran 43 cm baru beruntung jadi Young Champ.
> 
> Kohaku hadiah GC Taniguchi ukuran 48 cm, Kemaren beruntung dapat Adult Champ mengalahkan ukuran di atasnya, Thx do....., ikan Taniguchi TOP......


Wah! Ga salah neh berburu ikan Taniguchi, mmg udah keliatan hasilnya Om...

----------


## rvidella

o ya ... buat pengambilan ikan bisa diatur via aku atau pak ayi yah
soalnya ikan sudah dipuasakan sejak di foto 3 hari lalu ...

ada dari bogor, solo, bekasi, jakarta, juga kota lain yang belum

kemaren aku ambil group serpong, makasar, dan semarang

besok mau kirim ke surabaya

----------


## William Pantoni

Hari Minggu kemarin baru terima dari Dodo utk klotter Serpong...total 3 ekor ( TSA, RonnyA, WP )
Yg saya punya digantiin sama Pak Ayi Starkoi....Thank you pak Ayi yah.
Ikan penggantinya bagus....kyknya lebih bagus dari semua yg ikutan GO...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Hari Minggu kemarin baru terima dari Dodo utk klotter Serpong...total 3 ekor ( TSA, RonnyA, WP )
> Yg saya punya digantiin sama Pak Ayi Starkoi....Thank you pak Ayi yah.
> Ikan penggantinya bagus....kyknya lebih bagus dari semua yg ikutan GO...



wuiah senengnya .... kita juga seneng dapet a happy customer ... apalagi ini yang komentar sesepuh

Thank you for flying StarDo Koi, we hope to see you again in our other event ...   ::

----------


## wahyu

wuih.....top banget ikan2nya.......
ternyata perkembangan hi sangat terasa......  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

Semua senang, 
Semua tertawa, 
Semua kumpul2 di bdg lg,
Bukan begitu ? ? ? ...   ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

bro dodo bisa di sharing feeding patternnya, (perbandingan antara pakan yang color dan growth) dalam go ini?

buat belajar bareng bos soalnya yang di rumah pertumbuhannya cukup bagus cuman sulit mempertahankan kualitas warnanya.  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Hari Minggu kemarin baru terima dari Dodo utk klotter Serpong...total 3 ekor ( TSA, RonnyA, WP )
> Yg saya punya digantiin sama Pak Ayi Starkoi....Thank you pak Ayi yah.
> Ikan penggantinya bagus....kyknya lebih bagus dari semua yg ikutan GO...


Setuju om William, pokoknya the best dech  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

> o ya ... buat pengambilan ikan bisa diatur via aku atau pak ayi yah
> soalnya ikan sudah dipuasakan sejak di foto 3 hari lalu ...
> 
> ada dari bogor, solo, bekasi, jakarta, juga kota lain yang belum
> 
> kemaren aku ambil group serpong, makasar, dan semarang
> 
> besok mau kirim ke surabaya


Om dodO san, 1. gomen nasai/sumimasen  ::  , ikan masih belum diambil juga, akibatnya sempet deg deg sir krn ada gempa, di dekat bandung lagi. 2. good   ::  visualization (kalo taniguchi san bilang "miruka no yori"), 3. you introduce me this GO, and I really surprise you invite me to join as well, finally I realize that it's very difficult choice man, but anyway thank you for this experience given and for unlimited effort to ease all of us, as a newbie I CONGRATULATE you with 4 million thumbs up

----------


## rvidella

> bro dodo bisa di sharing feeding patternnya, (perbandingan antara pakan yang color dan growth) dalam go ini?
> 
> buat belajar bareng bos soalnya yang di rumah pertumbuhannya cukup bagus cuman sulit mempertahankan kualitas warnanya.


pak mikael ... 2/3 growth dan 1/3 growth

pakan menggunakan azayaka ... kemaren sebelum azayaka masuk ke indo karena stok habis sempat menggunakan saki hikari growth

om bayu aku ora mudeng???? apa artinya huehehehehehehe

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> pak mikael ... 2/3 growth dan 1/3 growth
> 
> pakan menggunakan azayaka ... kemaren sebelum azayaka masuk ke indo karena stok habis sempat menggunakan saki hikari growth
> 
> om bayu aku ora mudeng???? apa artinya huehehehehehehe


  ::   ::  

yang color 1/3 om? dikasihnya pas sore or malam or di mix di mix langsung? btw ikan di rumah dah tambah gemuk tuh om dodo kapan mau difoto ......  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> pak mikael ... 2/3 growth dan 1/3 growth
> 
> pakan menggunakan azayaka ... kemaren sebelum azayaka masuk ke indo karena stok habis sempat menggunakan saki hikari growth
> 
> om bayu aku ora mudeng???? apa artinya huehehehehehehe
> 
> 
> ...


iya kemaren ini 1/3 color

kemaren ditungguin om ... yang pas aku sms ... katanya gak bisa terus mau kasih kabar?
kok belum kasih kabar juga?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

hehehe sory om dodo maklum dah mau lebaran . tgl 15 saya dah mulai libur nanti sy kabarin deh.

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by mikaelsebastian
> 
> bro dodo bisa di sharing feeding patternnya, (perbandingan antara pakan yang color dan growth) dalam go ini?
> 
> buat belajar bareng bos soalnya yang di rumah pertumbuhannya cukup bagus cuman sulit mempertahankan kualitas warnanya.  
> 
> 
> pak mikael ... 2/3 growth dan 1/3 growth
> 
> ...


Sorry om dOdo, soalnya nulisnya sambil ngantuk ngantuk  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> o ya ... buat pengambilan ikan bisa diatur via aku atau pak ayi yah
> soalnya ikan sudah dipuasakan sejak di foto 3 hari lalu ...
> 
> ada dari bogor, solo, bekasi, jakarta, juga kota lain yang belum
> 
> kemaren aku ambil group serpong, makasar, dan semarang
> 
> ...



Pak Bayu .... maaf beribu maaf ... untuk hal yang sempat di-tunjuk oleh pak bayu kenapa tadinya GO ini menggunakan shibugaki saja tapi pas penilaian kok taniguchi bisa menyebutkan 3 indukan untuk GO ini. Jujur saja, saya sama sekali juga tidak mengetahui adanya 3 indukan yang dipakai 

and ini baru off the phone sama pak ayi star koi, dia juga baru tahu adanya 3 indukan pas saat taniguchi apresiasi ikan-ikannya di hari terakhir itu ...

tapi sekali lagi mohon maaf jika hal ini sedikit 'meleset' .... kita pun yang di Indonesia hanya diberikan informasi satu indukan yaitu Shibugaki saja. Mudah-mudahan ke depannya bisa lebih baik yah.

Thanks,

Dodo

----------


## Kokok

Ooops, maaf Om Dodo dan pak Ayi, mungkin ada kekeliruan pemberian contoh diforum yang berbeda, sebenarnya bukan komplen atau sejenisnya, tapi yuris prudensi saja. Nggak apa2 kan Oom Dodo ya (namanya juga newbie), saya mah yang penting ikut, milih dua, eh malah pilihan ke duanya kurang bagus. Di rumah, saya juga mengkoleksi 2 kohaku taniguchi, body ok meski keeping seadanya, kohaku yg hasil lelang kemaren baru bener2 beda modelnya, untuk keeping hi saya masih kesulitan. Untuk GO sendiri tantangan awalnya memang ya satu indukan dan satu batch pemijahannya, jadi perbedaan ukuran akhir tidak terlalu dipermasalahkan (tergantung minat kalau mau bagus cepat ya jantan, kalau jangka panjang ya betina (mengkutip Mr. TanSL yg di Maruyama Showa SPKC GO malaysia   ::  ), anyway room to improve om Dodo, thanks atas responnya, sebenarnya purpose saya ya di forum itu kok, mumpung belum jalan.  viva koi-s dan viva kita semua (tetap semangat, seperti lagunya letto)   ::

----------


## rvidella

ya pak
cuman mau kasih klarifikasi saja kok
kan harus transparent yah
ada yang gak jelas yah kita berusaha menjelaskan sebaik mungkin ... apa adanya   ::

----------


## Kokok

Sip om Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Pada saat penjurian kebetulan saya berada di sekitar Taniguchi, mendengarkan beliau berdiskusi dengan Umeda, sempat berdialog juga : 
Ketiga indukan ini mempunyai kelebihan masing-masing tapi dengan kualitas yang sama dan setara, seperti yang diulas pada majalah KOI-S edisi 7, hal.11.
Saya rasa ini masalah komunikasi....... pelajaran juga, mudah-mudahan kedepannya pihak yang terlibat bisa memberikan informasi yang selengkap-lengkapnya......  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Saya rasa ini masalah komunikasi....... pelajaran juga, mudah-mudahan kedepannya pihak yang terlibat bisa memberikan informasi yang selengkap-lengkapnya......


Dari pihak Indonesia sih udah lengkap selengkap-lengkapnya ... kayaknya dari Jepang yang sedikit kurang lengkap huehehehehe

----------


## Kokok

Orang jepang sukanya kaizen oom, jadi dikit dikit tapi maju terus   ::

----------


## rvidella

ada yang mau update soal kohakunya yang pertama mungkin ... soalnya kemaren ke kolam pak henkky sekarang ikan sudah di 50cm-an ... katanya, tapi sih kelihatan lebih besar dari itu huehehehehehe

marathon juga nih ...

harusnya mungkin dari Grow Out berubah jadi Keeping Contest kali yah ... apa pemenang GO bisa mempertahankan kualitasnya? atau ada kohaku hitam yang sanggup melejit?

kalo GO mempertandingkan kecepatan tangan dan internet kita dan apresiasi lewat foto, maka KC menguji kemampuan kita mencurahkan kasih sayang ke koi kita yah ...

----------


## adrie

kondisi terakhir. size belum, tp scra visual sdh tampak beda. mulai ngisi bodynya.
feeding regime...cm bapak kost-nya aj yg bisa jawab  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

HEBAT ... amazing development ....

sapa nih bapa kostnya?

----------

